# News - "Killerspiele": Final Fantasy VII ist jetzt auch ein Killerspiel!



## Administrator (16. Januar 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,545560


----------



## Moejoe82 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Die überaus seriöse Bildzeitung gibt doch bereits in der Überschrift die waren Gründe an.

"Killer-Schüler"!  wtf?

Ich glaube im Namen aller Schüler zu sprechen, wenn ich sage, daß es sich hier um einen ziemlich klaren sachverhalt handelt. Die Schule schuld ist und zu unserem Schutze sollte man sie daher schleunigst verbieten. Wo sonst sollten die Gründe für eine Psychose zu suchen sein?


----------



## daxone (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

ja sicher, Bild is doch wie immer das letzte blatt! woher wollen die das wissen? wußte garnicht das man bei dem spiel geisel nemen kann und nach der tat mit dem auto flüchtet. 
hab grad Gothic 3 gespielt, werde jetz in den örtlichen  wald gehen und ein paar Ork´s suchen die ich ausrauben kann....

mfg


----------



## TheRookie (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Moejoe82 am 16.01.2007 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Die überaus seriöse Bildzeitung gibt doch bereits in der Überschrift die waren Gründe an.
> 
> "Killer-Schüler"!  wtf?
> 
> Ich glaube im Namen aller Schüler zu sprechen, wenn ich sage, daß es sich hier um einen ziemlich klaren sachverhalt handelt. Die Schule schuld ist und zu unserem Schutze sollte man sie daher schleunigst verbieten. Wo sonst sollten die Gründe für eine Psychose zu suchen sein?



Hihihi! Zuerst "Killerspieler" und jetzt "Killer-Schüler"    Was kommt als nächstes? "Killer-Kleintierzüchter"? Die Bilddierdeinemeinungmituns-Zeitung ist eh


----------



## corax (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Moejoe82 am 16.01.2007 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Die überaus seriöse Bildzeitung gibt doch bereits in der Überschrift die waren Gründe an.
> 
> "Killer-Schüler"!  wtf?
> 
> Ich glaube im Namen aller Schüler zu sprechen, wenn ich sage, daß es sich hier um einen ziemlich klaren sachverhalt handelt. Die Schule schuld ist und zu unserem Schutze sollte man sie daher schleunigst verbieten. Wo sonst sollten die Gründe für eine Psychose zu suchen sein?



Ich finde es nur lächerlich. Wie kann man nur solche Verallgemeinerungen machen? Das bringt ein ganz schlechtes Bild auf alle Psychologen und deren Ausbildung. Morgen dürfen wir uns dann noch alle Politiker nennen?

Naja, Bild eben.

Ich frage mich nur, wie man so die Realität verlieren kann? Das müssen die Eltern doch merken, wenn sie aufmerksam gewesen wären (Zeit mit den Kindern verbringen)


----------



## daxone (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Moejoe82 am 16.01.2007 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Die überaus seriöse Bildzeitung gibt doch bereits in der Überschrift die waren Gründe an.
> 
> "Killer-Schüler"!  wtf?
> 
> Ich glaube im Namen aller Schüler zu sprechen, wenn ich sage, daß es sich hier um einen ziemlich klaren sachverhalt handelt. Die Schule schuld ist und zu unserem Schutze sollte man sie daher schleunigst verbieten. Wo sonst sollten die Gründe für eine Psychose zu suchen sein?



ja genau  lol, es sollten schleunigst die schulen verboten werden.
ähm, wer sagts dem herr beckstein??


----------



## DonIggy (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

aua, das tut so weh!
also das ist nun hammer mäßig an den haaren herbei gezogen!
die spiele sind zwar nicht gewaltfrei, aber dennoch ist das doch so verfremdet...
was hier wohl wen aggressiv macht. solche unseriösen berichterstattungen machen aggressiv!


----------



## Subjunkie (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Jaja die Gefahr aus dem Osten...    ... was für ein Glück, daß ich nur West-RPGs spiele... oje, jetzt rasten sie vollkommen aus!


----------



## Michael-Miggi (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Das schlimme ist es ist so verdammt traurig das solche kleinen minderbemittelten Schwachköpfe immer Ihre Aggressionen an Unschuldige rauslassen müssen. Dass mir grad die Lust am Scherzen vergeht....   Sagt mal habt Ihr se noch alle? Gibt es in eurem Leben nicht etwa igrendeine Grenze die einzuhalten ist? Kann doch net sein dass solche Idioten die ganze Szene in Verruf bringen. Auch wenn viele sagen dass keiner weiss was in solchen Köpfen vor sich geht. Ich schon! Haufen Sch... die vergessen wurde umzurühren! Ich mein ich hab oft in meinem Leben mit Leute zu tun gehabt die einen schweren Lebensstand hatten. Leute die total depressiv waren und sich am liebsten am nächsten Baum aufgehängt hätten. Aber noch nie bin solchen begegnet die deshalb Geiseln nehmen oder Leute umbringen. Ihr seid schwach und erbärmlich. Wenn ich vor lauter rumgeheule es nicht mehr erträgt. Tut der Welt doch einen gefallen und bringt euch um! Solange es noch nicht zu spät ist und solche "vergrindtete" Hirne nicht wieder auf die Idee kommen den "Schlächter" zu spielen!          

Sry, aber ich konnt mich nicht zurückhalten....


----------



## DocX (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Es wird immer besser, jetzt sind es nicht mehr nur die "bösen" Ego-Shooter, jetzt werden auch schon andere Genres beschuldigt.

Was kommt als nächstes? 
"Schülerin schlachtet kaltblütig 2 Pferde ab, sie übte die Tat mit Barbies Pferdehof"


----------



## Mandalor (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TheRookie am 16.01.2007 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Moejoe82 am 16.01.2007 10:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja ich will ja nun nich,das ihr in Panik gerät...Aber erinnert sich jemand an "Die Ritter der Kokosnuß"?Da gabs das Killerkanickel,also los lauft raus und tötet jedes Kanickel,bevor es euch an den Hals springt.


----------



## BlackDead (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TheRookie am 16.01.2007 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Moejoe82 am 16.01.2007 10:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nein erstmal wird der "Killerschnaps" zur Verantwortung gezogen.    
http://www.bildblog.de/wp-content/schnaps.jpg


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				DocX am 16.01.2007 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird immer besser, jetzt sind es nicht mehr nur die "bösen" Ego-Shooter, jetzt werden auch schon andere Genres beschuldigt.
> 
> Was kommt als nächstes?
> "Schülerin schlachtet kaltblütig 2 Pferde ab, sie übte die Tat mit Barbies Pferdehof"


oder laufen armok in der grossstadt, sie haben mit pacman geübt
oder dem allseits beliebten java-game zombi 4


----------



## AgentSmith15 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Es wird immer absurder. Erst gabs die Indizierung von gewaltätigen Computerspielen. Kann man ja noch nachvollziehen, das versucht wird Jugendliche von den "harten Sachen" fernzuhalten.

Nach dem Amoklauf von Erfurt war dann plötzlich "Counterstrike" böse und es wurde viel über sogenannte "Killerspiele" diskutiert. Das Ego-Shooter den Konsumenten in Bezug auf Gewalt abstumpfen können, mag sein. Das sie die alleinige Ursache für Amokläufe sein können, halte ich dagegen für ausgeschlossen (es fehlt auch nach wie vor der wissenschaftliche Beweis des Zusammenhangs). Und genau aus diesem Grund gibts die USK: Spiele die für Kinder zu brutal sind bekommen eine entsprechende Alterseinstufung und fertig!

Aber jetzt wirds vollends lächerlich. Jetzt sollen schon Fantasy-Rollenspiele dran schuld sein, wenn irgendwelche Idioten, Leute mit Messern umbringen. Und die "Experten" sind sich schon sicher das die Computerspiele schuld sind, noch ehe ein Tatmotiv bekannt wird! Unfassbar.

Ich fürchte, bald kann man gar nichts mehr zocken, ohne als potentieller Amokläufer, Mörder, Terrorist oder was weiß ich was zu gelten. Armes Deutschland.


----------



## TheBlob (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Oh nein, jetzt geht diese nichtige Diskussion um "Killerspiele" bestimmt wieder von neuem los. Beckstein und Co. werden sich noch bestätigter fühlen und weiterhin darauf pochen, das Zeug zu verbieten. Aber ich werde mich nicht mehr darüber aufregen. Hat keinen Zweck...


----------



## corax (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Michael-Miggi am 16.01.2007 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid schwach und erbärmlich. Wenn ich vor lauter rumgeheule es nicht mehr erträgt. Tut der Welt doch einen gefallen und bringt euch um!



Muss ich das verstehen? 
Biste nun sauer auf uns oder auf dich selbst oder doch auf die beiden? 
Klar ist die Tat eine absolute Unverschämtheit und ich bedauere das/die Kind(er) und die Eltern. 
Jedoch wird sich nichts daran ändern, wenn man mMn an der falschen Stelle für einen Schuldigen sucht!

P.S: 
Ab morgen werden alle Märchen verboten und wir gehen wieder auf die Fuchsjagdt, denn Rotkäpchen ist so arm dran wie die 3 Schweinchen^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Da heute fast jeder Jugendliche am Computer zockt, ist es ja einfach den Schuldigen zu finden, anstatt sich um die wirklichen Probleme zu kümmern.
Ist ja auch einfacher etwas zu verbieten, als sich Gedanken um die Probleme zu machen, wie Mobbing in der Schule oder das sich Eltern nicht mehr um ihre Kinder kümmern und sie regelrecht verwahrlosen lassen.

Wahrscheinlich wird demnächst noch behauptet Hitler hätte seine kranken Phantasien vom KZ Manager abgeschaut


----------



## docsnyder08 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TheRookie am 16.01.2007 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hihihi! Zuerst "Killerspieler" und jetzt "Killer-Schüler"    Was kommt als nächstes? "Killer-Kleintierzüchter"? Die Bilddierdeinemeinungmituns-Zeitung ist eh


als nächstes...?
killerspiele-internetseite und killerspiele-zeitung

pc games und pc powerplay dürfen sich warm anziehen, schliesslich hatten beide spellforce als vollversion


----------



## corax (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie denn der Zusammenhang zwischen der Erziehung und der Anzahl der arbeitenden/berufstätigen Eltern zusammenhängt. Ich glaube einfach daran, dass die Kinder nicht mehr behütet werden!


----------



## Michael-Miggi (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

jupp hab dann auch gesehen dass es "mal wieder" etwas unübersichtlich war. Ich meinte natürlich die 2. Sowie RS und alle anderen Amokläufer. Auch wenn man nie weiss woher sowas rührt (evtl. doch Krankheit??) Aber langsam geht mir der Hut auf und ich lass Dampf ab. Mehr nicht


----------



## MPeiffer (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

ROFL, also  langsam wirds echt albern...
Vor alle dieser tolle Jugendpsychologe solltedoch mal besser informiert sein, und wenn er es nicht ist, dann wenigstens mal recherchieren,  bevor er den Mund aufmacht. 

Als nächstes kommt wahrscheinlich Tetris dran wegen Steigerung der Aggressivität, und Super Mario, weil er dem armen Koopa immer auf den Kopf springt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Und die ganzen Terroristen und Sprengstoffattentäter haben dann wohl zu viel Minesweeper gespielt.


----------



## xdave78 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

...langsam Artet dies OMINÖSE "Killerspiel" Diskussion wirklich zu einer Farce aus.

Demnächst in ihrer BLÖD-am Sonntag:
Kindergartenkinder ( 3 und 5 Jahre alt) sprangen ihren Spielgefährten auf den Kopf wie si es in "Super Mario Bros" schon 100erte von Malen geübt hatten. Sie redeten sich während der Tat mit "Mario" und "Luigi" an..ihren Idolen vom einschlägigen Nintendo Konzern....


JAAA NEE IS KLAR!!!!


----------



## Snakemutha (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				SYSTEM am 16.01.2007 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Psychologie ist sowieso eine sehr zweifelhafte Wissenschaft, die nicht erst einmal versagt hat.


----------



## Rookieone (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



> Ein von Bild hinzugezogener Jugendpsychologe kommentiert die Tat so: "Bei *solchen Spielen* verlieren empfindsame Menschen in dieser Scheinwelt die Kontrolle - und suchen sich einen neuen Kick."
> (...)
> das Motiv für die Tat ist noch nicht bekannt.



Nicht nur das wir viel zuwenig Jugendpsychologen haben (ich glaub 1 auf 12500 Schüler, andere Länder haben da 1 auf 2000), die paar die wir haben sind anscheinend auch noch extrem inkompetent.

Da wundert mich langsam gar nichts mehr.
Erinnert mich schon wieder stark an die ganzen "Diskussionsrunden" im Fernsehen zu dem Thema, wo man 5 Leute ins Studio holt, die alle den Standpunkt vertreten "ich habe keine Ahnung davon, aber ich bin dagegen".


----------



## Nightdawn (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				xdave78 am 16.01.2007 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Demnächst in ihrer BLÖD-am Sonntag:
> Kindergartenkinder ( 3 und 5 Jahre alt) sprangen ihren Spielgefährten auf den Kopf wie si es in "Super Mario Bros" schon 100erte von Malen geübt hatten. Sie redeten sich während der Tat mit "Mario" und "Luigi" an..ihren Idolen vom einschlägigen Nintendo Konzern....


Du hast aber vergessen das die beiden vor der Tat noch ein paar Pilze eingeschmissen haben.
Obwohl ich glaube in dem Alter geht das doch eher wie in Street Fighter ab. Zum Beispiel, wenn dir jemand in dem Alter was weg nimmt, dann wird nicht lange diskutiert, dann gibts auf die Fresse(Zitat von Dieter Nuhr).


----------



## Jared (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Sorry, ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht wie sich einiger hier drüber noch lustig machen können. Das ist geradezu Katastrophal. Das Problem ist doch, dass die Bild-Zeitung einen Millionenauflage hat und das Millionen Ahnungsloser Bürger den Mumpitz der da drin steht glauben!

Wenn beim nächsten Familiendrama auf irgendeiner Festplatte im Haus (kann dann auch der PC des Vaters gewesen sein) irgend ein x-beliebiges Spiel zu finden ist, auf dem auch nur die kleinste Möglichkeit besteht eine Virtuelle Figur zu bekämpfen oder töten, wird dieses als Killerspiel und Ursache hingestellt. Dazu reichen dann, wenn das so weiter geht, sogar die Siedler, Anno, jegliches Strategiespiel, einfach nahezu alles!

Diese Entwicklung ist geradezu katastrophal und es wird Zeit, dass hier ordentlich Aufklärungsarbeit geleistet wird. Es wird Zeit, dass Computerspiele und -Spieler eine starke Lobby bekommen. Und hierzu sind auch insbesondere die *Computerspielemagazine* aufgerufen, denn es geht hier schließlich auch um deren Arbeitsgrundlage.

Können die *Mitarbeiter des Computec-Verlags* sich noch erinnern, wie in den Büros (wahrscheinlich) heiß diskutiert wurde, als die ab 18 Version eingeführt werden musste? Jetzt stellen Sie sich mal vor, dass irgendwann 80% der Spiele, wenn überhaupt, nur noch in der ab 18 Version erscheinen dürften. Die PC-Games hätte dann bei den Zeitschriftenhändlern den gleichen Status wie Pornomagazine und dürfte nur noch in einem abgesperrten Bereich an Volljährige verkauft werden. Für Spieleverleiher gilt dann dasselbe!


----------



## ComKeifei (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Es wurde ja schon mal erwähnt. Wie lange wird es noch die PCGames geben?
Wenn es nach einigen Wissenschaftlern und Politikern geht, sollte die ganze Computerspielebranche zu bruche gehen. Als nächstes kommt zB Beckstein und will das Verbreiten von Informationen über jegliche Art von Computerspielen verbieten bzw stark einschränken.
In einem Jahr ist dann wohl "Barbie 32" das Spiel des Monats. Und als Vollversion gibt es Tetris mit Kissen. Steine sind viel zu gefährlich. Rote Kissen dürfen auch nicht vorkommen, da die Farbe Rot Aggressionen auslösen kann.


----------



## Moejoe82 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				corax am 16.01.2007 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie denn der Zusammenhang zwischen der Erziehung und der Anzahl der arbeitenden/berufstätigen Eltern zusammenhängt. Ich glaube einfach daran, dass die Kinder nicht mehr behütet werden!



Ich denke mal das der Zusammenhang in ungefähr wie folgt aussieht.

Dadurch das beide Eltern berufstätig sind, felht  einigen Kindern die Nähe zu einer echten Bezugsperson. Dadurch orientieren sie sich dann anstatt an ihren Eltern eher an anderen Bezugspunkten (Gleichaltrigen, Kindergärtnerin und natürlich auch an Perosnen aus den Medien - Fernsehen, Bücher und natürlich auch Computerspiele). Durch die fehlende Nähe zur Bezugsperson haben sie dann oft auch niemanden mit dem sie über gesehenes und erlebtes reden, oder später über Porbleme sprechen können, kaum einen adäquaten Anhaltspunkt für moralisch richtige Entscheidungen,...

Dazu kommt wahrscheinlich noch der zunehmende, gesellschaftliche Druck, den viele Eltern dann nach der Arbeit an ihre Familie wietergeben.

All das (und die fehlende eignung mancher Eltern) begünstigt gewalttätiges Verhalten, Psychosen und andere psychische Krankheiten natürlich enorm.

Das soll jetzt nicht bedeuten das die Eltern von Kleinkindern nicht arbeiten dürfen, sondern das die Kinder stattdessen halt eine andere Bezugsperon brauchen, anstatt den ganzen Tag alleine vor dem Fernseher/Rechner zu sitzen. Daran mangelt es meiner Meinung nach in der Erziehung und da wird dann auch ein Verbot von Computerspielen nichts ändern.


----------



## Belgium (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

ICh wusste es Final Fantasy ist BÖSE, irgendwann is auch Barbies Ponyhof dran, tsss Dank an die Medien für den Schwachsinn. (Besonderen Dank an RTL, Bild und Co). 
PS Wusste garnicht das man Final Fantasy umprogrammieren konnte, sagt RTL, man sah ein Charakter Editor, tssss Idiotn.
Bzw egal was auf irgendwelchen Festplatten gefunden wird, ist in so einer Situation ein Killerspiel, ich liebe dieses Wort!
Was wÄre wenn man Cobra 11 gefunden hätte, sprich was sagt RTL dazu, hoffe das passiert mal, besonders für die Medien mit grosser Klappe!


----------



## ArcticWolf (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Son Quatsch.
Nicht Final Fantasy ist schuld,
das Buch *Der Herr der Ringe* ist allein daran Schuld.

Warum kommt nur niemand auf diese absurde Idee ?

Demnächst häng ich irgend jemanden an nem Kreuz auf.
Es werden alle Computerspiele nach so einer Szene abgesucht, keins wird gefunden, die Sache wird vegessen.

Einfachste Lösung:
*alles verbieten*

Egal was, egal warum, aber es ist nur deswegen alles so gekommen.


Wie sind die Menschen nur vorher auf die Idee gekommen jemanden umzubringen, als es noch keine Computerspiele gab ???
Das muss ja ein genialer Gedankenblitz gewesen sein.


----------



## Marioschlot (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				ArcticWolf am 16.01.2007 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Son Quatsch.
> Nicht Final Fantasy ist schuld,
> das Buch *Der Herr der Ringe* ist allein daran Schuld.
> 
> ...



Ich kenn da so ein Buch, das kann man fast überall kaufen, wegen dem schon Millionen Menschen ihr leben lassen mußten. Die haben sogar große Häuser gebaut um das zu huldigen was in dem Buch steht.

Wenn unseren Medien und Politikern nicht bald einhalt geboten wird, glaube ich war das alles erst der Anfang. Ein riesen Prozentsatz der Schüler in unserem Land hat irgendmal was mit Computerspielen zu tun, es ist also nicht schwer sofort das Schuldige Medium zu finden.

Bitte, Bitte hört auf mit diesem Schwachsinn!!!!!!


----------



## AngryAngelDD (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				docsnyder08 am 16.01.2007 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> TheRookie am 16.01.2007 10:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achtung: Stark übertrieben! Sarkasmus! Bild-Stil!

Lustigerweise ist eigentlich die BILD-Zeitung einer der Hauptschuldigen an allen Dramen in Deutschland. Sie berichten äusserst reisserisch und diletantisch über derlei Geschichten. Es besteht zudem ein großer Zusammenhang an der Vorbildwirkung der Bild-Zeitung im Bereich der exzessiven Gewaltdarstellung (siehe die Vielzahl der Artikel über Erfurt, Emsdetten, Tessin etc.) mit der Nachahmung von Gewaltakten durch Trittbrettfahrer.
Da im Prinzip jedem die Schuld an den Gewaltakten gegeben wird, nur nicht den Tätern selber, muss man fast daraus schliessen, das diese Täter durch die Bild-Zeitung eher als Helden angesehen mglw. sogar stilisiert werden, weil sie die Fehler der Gesellschaft offenlegen. Somit bestünde die Gefahr, das neue Gewaltakte nur aufgrund der Heldenstilisierung geschehen könnten. Darüberhinaus wäre es zudem möglich, das etwaige Nachahmungstäter diese Gewaltakte sogar als legitime Möglichkeit ansehen, sei es einerseits um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen, ober aber auch nur um die Missstände der Gesellschaft zu offenbaren. Sie selber könnten sich dadurch als Opfer der Gesellschaft (u.a. eben durch PC-Spiele) sehen, und nicht als Täter.

Da nun vermutlich ein erheblicher Teil der Täter selber Bild-Leser gewesen sein dürften, schliesst sich hier der Kreis zur Schlussfolgerung, das eigentlich nur die Bild-Zeitung der Schuldige an Gewaltverbrechen in Deutschland ist.

mfg
Der Herr der unbewiesenen Zusammenhänge und Schlussfolgerungen


----------



## Fire (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Und weiter geht die Hetzjagd....

Wann kommt die erste öffentliche Computerspieleverbrennung ?!?


----------



## sumar (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein,

es ist zwar schecklich das solche Gewalttaten passieren, aber mir scheinen sowohl die Politik noch die Medien nicht mehr auf dem Boden der Tatsachen zu bleiben.

Wenn wir uns mal ein bisschen die Zahl der Spieler und die Anzahl der Gewalttaten gegenüberstellt, dann laufen bei so einem Rückschluss noch locker 2 Mio. potentielle Amokläufer und Gewalttäter mehr auf der Straße herum, seit es solche Spiele gibt. Beim besten Willen, oder besser, zum Glück ist das nicht so.

Wenn man mal den Wandel unserer Gesellschaft der letzten 2 Jahrzehnte betrachtet, wird man zwangsläufig feststellen, das aufgrund der Untätigkeit der Politik und Gesellschaft die Zukunftsaussichten unserer Jugend nicht mehr sehr rosig aussehen. Desillusionierung und -orientierung machen sich breit. Der Frustrationslevel steigt. Und leider finden einige in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr die richtigen Ventile zum Druckabbau und die Lage eskaliert.

Es ist sehr einfach einen Schuldigen zu finden, in diesem Fall "Gewaltspiele" und "Gewaltfilme". Doch um ehrlich zu sein, brauchen wir diese garnicht, denn unsere globalisierte Gesellschaft lebt es uns vor (siehe USA, Irak, Israel etc.).

Liebe Politiker kümmert Euch lieber mal darum Euer Versprechen einzulösen und dem Volk zu dienen, denn genau das tut ihr nicht (letztes Beispiel: Gesundheitsreform). Man kann den Bürger nicht mehr schröpfen, wenn nichts mehr da ist. Aber Hauptsache eurer Geldbeutel ist voll. Da wundert es nicht wenn man agressiv wird.


----------



## Belgium (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Tja ab heute müssten wir alle Autos stehn lassen, Fabrik deaktiviert werde, denn wir zerstören unsere Erde, siehe Winter 2006-2007!
Wat will man machn, typisch Politik und Bild Journalismus....


----------



## der-blaue-max (16. Januar 2007)

*Konkurenz soll ausgeschaltet werden*

Ich habe das Gefühl, Tv und Bildzeitung wollen mit Ihrer Darstellung einen Konkurenten ausschalten, den PC.

Sitzen wir bald alle vor dem PC, brauchen wir die Gewalt im TV nicht und die Quoten gehen runter.....  

Also Gewalt im TV ===> GUT
Gewalt im PC ===>BÖSE

Wenn Ihr demnächt also jemanden aufschlitzt, und als gute PC Spieler kann ich das ja von EUCH erwarten, gebt bitte bei der Vernehmung an:
"Ja ich habe Tartort gesehen"

Möglicherweise sieht Stoiber ja jetzt durch die Morde einen Strohhalm um sich im Amt zu halten und sagt: " Sehet ich habe recht behalten, ich muß Euer Ministerpräsident bleiben"


----------



## TCPip2k (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Mir das das ganze Theather mittlerweile echt egal. Ich bin über 18, und kan mir alle Spiele kaufen. Und falls es wirklich so weit kommt, dass "Killerspiele" in der BRD komplett verboten werden, werd ich halt Raubkopierer, Staat sei dank! Die 5 Jahre Haft aus den Propagandafilmen treffen eh nicht ein, solange man es nicht im großen Stil Gewerbemäßig betreibt ;x

Aber ich möchte das nicht. Ich möchte eine Box für die Spielesammlung, ich möchte Support, und ich möchte Onlinemultiplayer, was mit bei einem guten Spiel das Geld gerne wert ist


----------



## STF (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

 

Ach menno, die BILD wieder mit ihrem Scheissgelaber.
Mein Opa liesst die immer, deshalb hab ich nur ganz kurz auf der ersten Seite überflogen. Dem sag ich auch jedes mal, dass diese Zeitung nix taugt.
Wenn ich schon Strunz, Hahne & Axel-Springer-Verlag lese kommt mir die Wurscht hoch.    
Naja, muss aber jeder selbst wissen von was er sich manipulieren lässt.



> Wie wurden die netten Computerspieler bloß zu eiskalten Killern? Jugendpsychologe Michael Thiel: „Bei solchen Spielen verlieren empfindsame Menschen in dieser Scheinwelt
> die Kontrolle – und suchen sich einen neuen Kick.“



Und fangen an BILD zulesen.



> Sie lockten ihre Freundin Eyleen (15), mit der sie *vor der Tat an der Bushaltestelle getrunken hatten*, zum Haus ihrer Opfer.





> Für den Einfluss von Alkohol oder Drogen gibt es
> derzeit keine Anhaltspunkte.



Typisch Bild. Was wurde denn getrunken? Milch, Tee, Wasser oder doch Alkohol? Keine Ahnung aber erstmal was in die Welt setzen.

Hab dann lieber in unserer Tageszeitung (Freies Wort, STZ) den Tessin-Artikel gelesen. Da wird gar kein Spiel erwähnt.


----------



## Brakker (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Konkurenz soll ausgeschaltet werden*



			
				der-blaue-max am 16.01.2007 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Gewalt im TV ===> GUT
> Gewalt im PC ===>BÖSE



Ich verstehs auch nicht! Aber leider ist es so!  

Wenn sie alle Rollenspiele durch haben gehts weiter mit den Echtzeitstrategie-Spielen!


----------



## TheChicky (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Denkt ihr nicht, dass ihr die ganze Sache ein wenig überbewertet? Es ist doch klar, dass die BILD so reißerisch wie möglich drüber berichtet. Da sie aber über so gut wie ALLES so reißerisch berichtet, ist das morgen, oder nächste Woche eh schon wieder vergessen. 
Der Einfluss der BILD auf die Bevölkerungsmeinung wird meiner Meinung nach eh bei weitem überschätzt. Die Leute suchen sich nur eine Bestätigung dafür, was sie ohnehin schon denken und wenn die BILD dann analog berichtet, schön! Wenn sie aber was anderes sagt, wird sie nicht ernstgenommen, schließlich ist es ja nur die BILD. Aber es ändert nix an der Meinung.

Also nur keine Panik


----------



## smooth666 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Man sollte auch mal daran denken das nirgendwo großartig ein Ausweis verlangt wird ! Also bei uns im Media Markt können selbst 10jährige Kids DOOM3 kaufen ! was ich nicht in Ordnung finde ! Aber Final Fantasy als Killerspiel ( Schlagwort 2007 , Har HAR ) hinzustellen ist doch komplett verblödet ! Ups Oblivion ist doch auch eins man erinnere sich nur an Lucienne Lachance ? was hat der uns denn immer aufgetragen zu tun ! Verdammt wir sind alle schon Amokläufer ! Sperrt uns alle ein !! Schluss Ende Ironie Aus !!


----------



## AcIDburst (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Wieso gibts eigentlich noch kein Spiel von den Happy Tree Friends? Die BILD würde Gift und Galle spucken


----------



## Forceware (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				AcIDburst am 16.01.2007 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso gibts eigentlich noch kein Spiel von den Happy Tree Friends? Die BILD würde Gift und Galle spucken




Wenn die jetzt schon Final Fantasy 7 als Killerspiel ansehen-Na dann Gute Nacht deutsche Gamer.


----------



## Jared (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Konkurenz soll ausgeschaltet werden*



			
				der-blaue-max am 16.01.2007 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Gefühl, Tv und Bildzeitung wollen mit Ihrer Darstellung einen Konkurenten ausschalten, den PC.
> 
> Sitzen wir bald alle vor dem PC, brauchen wir die Gewalt im TV nicht und die Quoten gehen runter.....
> 
> ...



Jup! Ich stelle mir grad vor wie die Ermittler die Wohnung durchsuchen:
Polizist 1: _"Und, hast du schon was?"_
Polizist 2: _"Nein, nix. Nur ein paar Rambo und Terminator DVDs. Ein paar Stephen King Bücher, Armeeposter, Luftgewehr, einen Pokal vom Schützenverein, ein Tagebuch mit komischen Zeichnungen und eine Nummer von einer Telefonseelsorge."_
Polizist 1: _"Such weiter, hier muss irgendwo ein Killerspiel sein"_
Polizist 2: _"Aber, hier is doch gar kein PC."_
Polizist 1: _"Schau mal Im Wohnzimmer nach, ob da ne Playstation oder sowas ist."_
Polizist 2: _"Ich hab da was, nennt sich 'Railroad Tycoon'"_
Polizist 1: _"Das klingt gut. Tycoon klingt ziemlich brutal. Los, nimm das mit, und lass uns hier Schluss machen."_
Polizist 2: _"Soll ich den Abschiedsbrief auch sicherstellen."_
Polizist 1: _"Ne, lass liegen. Das Spiel erklärt alles."_


----------



## AcIDburst (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Die Amazon Beschreibung sagt wohl alles über dieses "Killerspiel":

Final Fantasy 7
USK-Einstufung: Freigegeben ab 12 Jahren gemäß § 14 JuSchG

Als nächstes sind die Lemminge dran. Hier könnte man in manchen Levels auch geplanten Massenmord vermuten. Wer spielt den Bomber Lemming?

http://www4.informatik.uni-erlangen.de/~jnweiger/images/bomberT.png


----------



## pilzbefall (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

die einzige Gefahr von PC- oder Konsolenspielen ist meiner Meinung nach nicht ihr Inhalt, sondern das Suchtpotential bei jüngeren. Wer in seiner Entwicklungsphase ausschl. zockt (egal was), entwickelt sich kaum weiter. Wo ich eher eine inhaltliche Verblödungsgefahr sehe, ist das Fernsehen. Beides, Computer u. Fernsehen, hält vom Lesen ab. Das Gehirn ist nun mal in erster Linie NICHT ein bildverarbeitender, sondern ein BEGRIFFSverarbeitender Prozessor. Lesen bildet daher, nicht guggn (TV,PC,KONSOLE).

Aber selbst Lesen hilft manchmal nicht weiter (siehe Journalismus, politische Streitkultur).

@Jared

meine Fresse, so läufts wahrscheinlich wirklich ab!


----------



## Raptor (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich habe mir den Artikel nicht näher angesehen, weil das "Bild.de" für mich reicht. Merken die ganzen Medien eigentlich nicht wie lächerlich sie sich machen. Gut alle die keine Ahnung haben kann man zwar täuschen, aber wer ein bißchen Ahnung hat kann nur noch den Kopf schütteln. Final Fantasy als Killerspiel darzustellen ist nur noch ein Witz. Es war aber wieder nur eine Frage der Zeit bis es dazu kam. Und viele der sogenannten Psychologen sollten sich auch mal informieren. Wer weiß ob die für solche beschi..ene Aussagen nicht sogar Geld bekommen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



Jetzt kommt schon... es ist FFVII (!) ... das kann man doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten ... egal was man für eine bescheuerte Zeitung herausbringt (die CBS hätte aber auch längst vor FFVII warnen können...). 

Oder hat man etwa wirklich nicht die Langzeitfolgen von FFVII bedacht: Nach 6 Jahren macht es plötzlich klick und unschuldige Schüler werden zu mordenden Bestien!


Sehe ich das jetzt richtig: 
Stupides Geballere -> Killerspiel, weil geht nur ums töten
"Zuviel" Inhalt/Story/Anspruch usw. -> Killerspiel weil Traumwelt 
Ich erkenne imo einen Trend 


OMG ganz Japan wird Amok laufen! Alle in ihren Cosplay-Outfits!!!einself




Aber im Ernst, jeder halbwegs vernünftige Mensch wird doch erkennen können, dass man nicht JEDE Straftat, die ein Jugendlicher begeht, einem Spiel zuschreiben kann. Bzw. das geht schon, schließlich zockt ein Großteil (ich schätze 80%?) der heutigen männlichen Jugendlichen 


Statt Respekt fürs Alter weckt das bei mir nur den Drang die Tage zu zählen, bis eine gewisse Schicht nichts mehr in Medien und Politik zu sagen hat (bzw. keine Zielgruppe mehr haben, bei denen sie sich damit profilieren können)


----------



## xdave78 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Jared am 16.01.2007 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht wie sich einiger hier drüber noch lustig machen können. Das ist geradezu Katastrophal. Das Problem ist doch, dass die Bild-Zeitung einen Millionenauflage hat und das Millionen Ahnungsloser Bürger den Mumpitz der da drin steht glauben!


Na Logn...das ist doch die Kerbe in die die Medien schlagen...irgendwelchen Mio von PC-und-Viedeospiele FERNEN Zielgruppen zu suggerieren S I E hätten nun das Problem erkannt...ich nenn es MASSENVERA*****UNG


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

. . .


----------



## LPSoldier09 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Hi erst mal. Also um erlich zu sein ich finds langsam nich mehr witzig sondern nur noch traurig.  
Wirklich was soll der Mist.     Final Fantasie ... ein Killerspiel ...
Und dann auch noch von der Bild. Und der Psychofritze da... ham die keine Ordentlichen Leute dort bei der Bild? Oder sitzen die jetz bei Computerbild Spiele. und dürfen nichts dazu sagen.
Also mal ehrlich in der Bild machen sie das Spiel schlecht und in der CbS vergöttern sie es förmlich.

Kann man nichts gegen diese hetze gegen UNS tun. Können WIR nich mal unsre Meinung sagen. Warum läd keine Fernsehsendung mit diesem Thema ein paar von UNS ein (oder sonst welche Experten). Wenn das wirklich so weitergeht und im Bundestag ein Verbot durchgesetzt wird...

                           ...Goodbey Germany.

Es war schön hir aber ich lass mir nich mein Hobby verbieten. Und ich bin bestimmt nich der einzige, der dann Deutschland den Rücken zeigen wird.
GAMER, GEHT DARAUS UND SAGT:"JA; ICH BIN EIN KILLERSPIEL SPIELER UND ICH BIN STOLZ DRAUF!" MACHT EURER MEINUNG KUND.

PS: Aber bitte bitte droht nich mit amok oder gewaltzeug von seuchen Idioten hab ich langsam genug! PEACE


----------



## Barthonius (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Das größte Problem ist ja noch nicht einmal die BILD, sondern die Leute, die die BILD u.ä. ganz unkritisch lesen und denken: "Das was in der Zeitung steht, muss stimmen." Der Großteil der Bevölkerung ist halt nicht besonders schlau und lässt sich, in der Hoffnung auf ein bisschen sinnlose Unterhaltung berieseln. Ohne diese breite Masse gäb es die BILD doch überhaupt nicht. Die meisten nehmen diese Art von Populärjournalismus einfach auf und denken sie hätten was gelernt ohne mal im Entferntesten mal daran zu danken, das ganze mal kritisch zu hinterfragen und halbwegs korrekt  zu beurteilen. Ich persönlich lese auch mal ab und zu die BILD, aber nur um mich jedes mal kaputt zu lachen, was für einen fragwürdigen quatsch die dawieder verzapfen. Man sieht geradezu wie die BILD die dumme Bevölkerung geradezu lenkt....und Politiker lassen sich da auch noch anstecken...für ein paar Wählerstimmen oder um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen...mit diesem Staat geht es den Bach runter...

MFG Barthonius


----------



## SamLavell (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				LPSoldier09 am 16.01.2007 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi erst mal. Also um erlich zu sein ich finds langsam nich mehr witzig sondern nur noch traurig.
> Wirklich was soll der Mist.     Final Fantasie ... ein Killerspiel ...
> Und dann auch noch von der Bild. Und der Psychofritze da... ham die keine Ordentlichen Leute dort bei der Bild? Oder sitzen die jetz bei Computerbild Spiele. und dürfen nichts dazu sagen.
> Also mal ehrlich in der Bild machen sie das Spiel schlecht und in der CbS vergöttern sie es förmlich.
> ...



Wieso soll ich aus Deutschland raus, wenn Killerspiele verboten werden?
Die können das doch eh nicht verbieten.
Dann können sie auch gleich Brot verbieten. Denn das haben alle Amokläufer auch gegessen.    
Außerdem kann man solche Spiele immernoch im Ausland dann kaufen.


----------



## archwizard80 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Um mal beim Thema zu bleiben. Gibt es dieses Killerspiel noch irgendwo zu kaufen ?


----------



## LPSoldier09 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Barthonius am 16.01.2007 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Das größte Problem ist ja noch nicht einmal die BILD, sondern die Leute, die die BILD u.ä. ganz unkritisch lesen und denken: "Das was in der Zeitung steht, muss stimmen." Der Großteil der Bevölkerung ist halt nicht besonders schlau und lässt sich, in der Hoffnung auf ein bisschen sinnlose Unterhaltung berieseln. Ohne diese breite Masse gäb es die BILD doch überhaupt nicht. Die meisten nehmen diese Art von Populärjournalismus einfach auf und denken sie hätten was gelernt ohne mal im Entferntesten mal daran zu danken, das ganze mal kritisch zu hinterfragen und halbwegs korrekt  zu beurteilen. Ich persönlich lese auch mal ab und zu die BILD, aber nur um mich jedes mal kaputt zu lachen, was für einen fragwürdigen quatsch die dawieder verzapfen. Man sieht geradezu wie die BILD die dumme Bevölkerung geradezu lenkt....und Politiker lassen sich da auch noch anstecken...für ein paar Wählerstimmen oder um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen...mit diesem Staat geht es den Bach runter...
> 
> MFG Barthonius



Hast recht. Eigentlich sollten sie mal die bild verbieten. Schliesslich is sie unter anderem  an die volks verdummung dran schuld. ihre wunderhübschen experten sind warscheinlich auch nur solche leute wie se in "Ali`G In Da House" vorkommen. da gehn irgendwelche arbeitslosen zur Bild, Sagen: Hallo, wir sind Experten." und kriegen dann noch kaffe und kuchen. Also ehrlich anders kann ich mir die aussage des psychotypen nich erklären. Woher hat er das? Wahrscheinlich von CSI oder Columbo. Man man man...


----------



## HarcoreBondFan (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				SYSTEM am 16.01.2007 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Wahrscheinlich haben die beiden Typen ziemlich doof geguckt, als sie die "named"-Eltern von dem Gildenkollegen gekillt haben und diese dann noch nichtmal Loot gedroppt haben. Aber dafür haben die beiden ne Menge RL-Exp gewonnen. Als die Bullen gekommen sind und die beiden weggerannt sind, haben die bestimmt gesagt: "WTF?!?, wir haben Add. Dann haben die Bullen Handschellen rausgeholt und die beiden damit gedazed. Als sie dann trotzdem wegrennen wollten, hat man sie gerooted und gut.

Sorry, wenn Menschen sterben ist das nicht witzig, aber wenn ich sowas lese, kann ich nicht anders reagieren.

Was machen denn die Politiker jetzt eigentlich? Kein nachweisbares Killerspiel? Evtl. kann ja noch jemand welche bei denen im Zimmer verstecken, dann passt das Weltbild nach aussen wieder.


----------



## olebm (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Diese Quotes hier sind mindestens ebenso schlecht und witzig wie der Beitrag der Bild-Zeitung.


----------



## Jay-Py (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Eigentlich wollte ich mich ja aus der ganzen "Killerspiel-Diskussion“ raushalten. Aber so langsam platzt mir der Kragen.

Mit meinen knapp 30 Jahren gehöre ich jetzt schon der zweiten Bösen Gruppe an:

Zum „Heavy Metal“ kommen jetzt auch noch die Computer- und Videospiele.

In den 80er Jahren wurden nämlich komischer Weise bei Gewalttaten, die von Jugendlichen ausgeübt wurden, immer Slayer, Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden und ähnliche Platten gefunden, die angeblich dafür verantwortlich dafür waren, dass die Täter doch so arg aggressiv vorgegangen sind.

Nun, nachdem ich jetzt die ein oder andere Debatte zu den Killerspielen verfolgt habe, frage ich mich doch, was für ein zweites Ich in meinem inneren schlummert. Ich hoffe nur, dass niemand diese Ich zu sehen bekommt, muss es doch auf Grund von „Heavy Metal „ UND „Killerspielen“ eine wahrhafte kranke Seit meines selbst sein...

So langsam glaube ich, dass diese ganzen unfachlichen Diskussionen dem Ruf vieler Menschen immer mehr schadet.

Ich sehe schon meinen Postboten und Paketlieferant unter Angstscheiß an der Tür klingeln, wenn sie mir meine Spielemagazin- und Musikzeitschriften-Abos bringen – ganz zu Schweigen von irgendwelchen Paket von diversen Game-Händlern...
Denn die denken doch bestimmt auch schon, dass ich der Teufel in Person bin.

Hoffentlich behalte ich jetzt nur meinen Job, denn stellt euch einmal vor, ich muss eine Bewerbung schreiben: „Hobbies – Computer und Musik“ – wenn das ein Arbeitgeber liest, kann man die Stelle wohl getrost vergessen.

Oder wie soll ich momentan meine Freundin erklären, dass ich sie „zum Fressen gern“ habe, ohne dass sie gleich Anzeige bei der Polizei stellt...

Schade, dass es im Moment keine Wahlen gibt. Mich würde doch zu sehr interessieren, was passieren würde, wenn alle Gamer auf ihren Wahlzettel „Killerspiel-Spieler“ schreiben würden und sämtliche Parteien ankreuzt. Gäbe bestimmt eine gute Quote 

Ich hoffe nur, dass hier die richtigen Entscheidungen getroffen werden. Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn dies auf Europa-weiter Ebene passieren würde, denn scheinbar sieht man im Ausland die ganze Sache wesentlich lockerer. Mit ein bisschen Glück, würden somit vielleicht noch viel mehr Games bei uns verkauft werden dürfen, als dies bisher der Fall ist.

Denn ich habe jedenfalls keine Lust darauf, dass eines Tage ein Rainbow Six , S.W.A.T. oder Ghost Recon Team bei mir vor der Tür steht, einen „Open, Flash and Clear“ durchführt und mich zusammen mit meiner Game- und CD-Sammlung in den Knast bringt, nur weil ich auf der PC-Games-Website gesurft bin...


----------



## LPSoldier09 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				SamLavell am 16.01.2007 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso soll ich aus Deutschland raus, wenn Killerspiele verboten werden?
> Die können das doch eh nicht verbieten.
> Dann können sie auch gleich Brot verbieten. Denn das haben alle Amokläufer auch gegessen.
> Außerdem kann man solche Spiele immernoch im Ausland dann kaufen.



Doch man ken es verbieten nur braucht man dazu ein paar helle köpfe in der regierung die noch nie ein spiel gespielt ham ud so weiter. Ich hoff es natürlich nich das es soweit kommt.
Du kannst dir natürlich auch die spiele im ausland kaufen aber da sie dann hier verboten sind wirste wohl nich weit kommen.

verdammt die merken es nich: der Computerspielemarkt is eines der am schnellsten wachsenden märkte in europa und jetz wolln sie ein teil davon auch noch verbieten. wenn mans genau sieht muss man sogar alle spiele verbieten. ich sag mal nur Sims. da is auch gewalt enthalten da kann man sogar menschenliche schicksale á la campusch nachspielen oder planen.  
die berichterstattung einiger reporter geht in die das sollte man auch verbieten


----------



## mischi007 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich frag mich ob sich die Politiker und Journalisten, die behaupten das PC Spiele die Hauptschuld an irgendwelchen Gewalttaten tragen, überhaupt bewusst sind das sie damit einen großen Teil der Bevölkerung diskriminieren und sogar schon fast kriminalisieren. Mal ganz davon abgesehn was das für wirtschaftliche Konsequenzen für Deutschland haben könnte wenn man einen großen Teil der PC Spiele einfach mal verbietet.
Gerade das Fernsehen und die Print Medien, die die Leute doch eigentlich ausgewogen und relativ neutral informieren sollten, versagen bei dem Thema Killerspiele für mich total. Das ganze gleicht mehr einer Hetzkampagne gegen PC Spiele und deren Spieler.
Ist denn die große Schlagzeile und eine oberflächliche Berichterstattung wichtiger als die wahren Hintergründe für solche Taten zu finden?
Gerade die Bild Zeitung ist für mich ein gutes Beispiel wie Journalismus nich sein sollte, nur sind die leider so erfolgreich, dass andere Medien sich diesem Niveau anpassen.
Wir haben in Deutschland wesentlich größere und wichtigere Probleme als die "Killerspiele" und um die sollten sich die Politiker mal eher kümmern.


----------



## HarcoreBondFan (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Barthonius am 16.01.2007 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Das größte Problem ist ja noch nicht einmal die BILD, sondern die Leute, die die BILD u.ä. ganz unkritisch lesen und denken: "Das was in der Zeitung steht, muss stimmen." Der Großteil der Bevölkerung ist halt nicht besonders schlau und lässt sich, in der Hoffnung auf ein bisschen sinnlose Unterhaltung berieseln. Ohne diese breite Masse gäb es die BILD doch überhaupt nicht. Die meisten nehmen diese Art von Populärjournalismus einfach auf und denken sie hätten was gelernt ohne mal im Entferntesten mal daran zu danken, das ganze mal kritisch zu hinterfragen und halbwegs korrekt  zu beurteilen. Ich persönlich lese auch mal ab und zu die BILD, aber nur um mich jedes mal kaputt zu lachen, was für einen fragwürdigen quatsch die dawieder verzapfen. Man sieht geradezu wie die BILD die dumme Bevölkerung geradezu lenkt....und Politiker lassen sich da auch noch anstecken...für ein paar Wählerstimmen oder um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen...mit diesem Staat geht es den Bach runter...
> 
> MFG Barthonius



Das ist richtig, mit diesem Staat geht es den Bach runter. Umso trauriger, dass die Leute immer nur kurz aufwachen, wenn es um solche Lapalien wie das Killerspielverbot geht. Fakt ist doch, dass das dumme Volk hinter den Medien steht, welche es manipulieren. Das passiert aber nicht nur jetzt, sondern schon immer. So wird Politik gemacht und Macht ausgeübt.

Wenn die wenigen noch klar denkenden Menschen sich irgendwie zusammeschliessen würden und klar sagen, dass sie sich das nicht gefallen lassen, dann könnte man etwas unternehmen.

Wir als Volk könnten alles erreichen, der Staat wäre gegen uns machtlos. Aber die realität sieht leider so aus, dass nur ein paar Leute sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, wenn Killerspiele verboten werden sollen, dann melden sie sich kurz zu Wort und nach ein paar Tagen ist wieder Ruhe.

Wir müssen endlich aufwachen, sonst gehen wir unter. Unsere Moralvorstellungen werden zerstört und unsere Werte. Werbeslogans wie "Geiz ist geil" klingen zwar gegestandlos, aber genau das spiegelt unsere Gesellschaft wieder. Und wenn es uns stören würde, dann würden wir in Internetforen, wo es um Politik und Philosohie geht darüber diskutieren und unsere Informationsgesellschaft auch als solche nutzen, anstatt die neuesten Clips bei YouTube anzugucken. Aber wir sind einfach zu dumm, unsere Möglichkeiten zu nutzen. Ausserdem werden wir von klein an darafu konditoniert, so dass man es den Menschen nichtmal übel nehmen darf...


----------



## LPSoldier09 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Jay-Py am 16.01.2007 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollte ich mich ja aus der ganzen "Killerspiel-Diskussion“ raushalten. Aber so langsam platzt mir der Kragen.
> ...



wirleiden alle mit dir.
und wer will uns wieder alles verbieten und in die schuhe schieben 
die alten.

schliesslich is alles böse ausser schlager/volksmusik und der bulle von tölz.
der rest ist teufels werk.
ich muss kurz weg muss durch das zeugs langsam ma  l 
so und jetz geh ich erst mal ein paar menschen töten und zerstückeln wie ic ds ja jeden tag mache 
naja
man sieht sich


----------



## Cokol (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Marioschlot am 16.01.2007 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn da so ein Buch, das kann man fast überall kaufen, wegen dem schon Millionen Menschen ihr leben lassen mußten. Die haben sogar große Häuser gebaut um das zu huldigen was in dem Buch steht.



"Die Arschidäggduhr der Wolkenkratzer" von Schdararschidäggd Detlef D. Detlefson?


----------



## xdave78 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Jay-Py am 16.01.2007 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass es im Moment keine Wahlen gibt. Mich würde doch zu sehr interessieren, was passieren würde, wenn alle Gamer auf ihren Wahlzettel „Killerspiel-Spieler“ schreiben würden und sämtliche Parteien ankreuzt. Gäbe bestimmt eine gute Quote


Hehe...wir könnten ja eine Pro(Killer)Games-Partei gründen zu diesem Zweck ...


----------



## churchill372 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

   seht ihrs? da, müsst nur genau hinschauen....
so ein riesen grosses loch hab ich noch selten gesehen. und darin versinkt nach und nach euer schönes land. ja spührt ihrs nicht wie es abwärts geht? und glaubt mir, da kommt ihr nicht so schnell wieder raus...

Die Schweiz, Österreich, Frankreich, Italien, Holland, Skandinavien.... so viele schöne Plätze *hach* und ihr seid immer noch in Deutschland? 

In einem solchen Land möchte ich ja nicht meine Steuern zahlen... sorry aber das musste sein


----------



## SamLavell (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				churchill372 am 16.01.2007 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> seht ihrs? da, müsst nur genau hinschauen....
> so ein riesen grosses loch hab ich noch selten gesehen. und darin versinkt nach und nach euer schönes land. ja spührt ihrs nicht wie es abwärts geht? und glaubt mir, da kommt ihr nicht so schnell wieder raus...
> 
> Die Schweiz, Österreich, Frankreich, Italien, Holland, Skandinavien.... so viele schöne Plätze *hach* und ihr seid immer noch in Deutschland?
> ...



Ich bin stolz Deutsch zu seien. Auch wenn die Geschichte von uns mit Fehlern überseht ist, die Regierung macht was sie will und die mehrheit des Volkes einfach zuschaut. 
Ich würd sagen das wir es abwarten müssen. Das ganze mit dem Killerspielen wird sich beruhigen. Und die Polizei wird schon die richtigen Motive finden. Warum die beiden das gemacht haben.


----------



## PintSoLdiEr (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				churchill372 am 16.01.2007 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> seht ihrs? da, müsst nur genau hinschauen....
> so ein riesen grosses loch hab ich noch selten gesehen. und darin versinkt nach und nach euer schönes land. ja spührt ihrs nicht wie es abwärts geht? und glaubt mir, da kommt ihr nicht so schnell wieder raus...
> 
> Die Schweiz, Österreich, Frankreich, Italien, Holland, Skandinavien.... so viele schöne Plätze *hach* und ihr seid immer noch in Deutschland?
> ...




Also da du dich Churchill nennst geh ich mal davon aus das du zu der Gattung der Inselaffen gehörst, oder lieg ich da falsch?  

Zieht ihr erstmal eure Köpfe aus dem dicken fetten Armerikanischen Arsch dann können wir weiter reden...


----------



## TCPip2k (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				SamLavell am 16.01.2007 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin stolz Deutsch zu seien.



Mir kommts gleich hoch.


----------



## doomhendi (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				PintSoLdiEr am 16.01.2007 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> churchill372 am 16.01.2007 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



löl punkt für dich würd ich sagen ^^ aber ich muss unserem wannabe tommy recht  geben .. wenn sich das iher so weiter entwickelt (und das wird des vermutlich) dann kann ich nur eins sagen: ausbildung oder was auch immer abschließen und bloß weg hier .. schade eigentlich -.-
boa und diese SCHEI** BILD ... ich hätte ernsthaft lust ordentlich leute zu sammeln und beim eu-gerichtshof ne sammelklage wegen MASSENVERBLÖDUNG einzureichen!! die bringen doch echt nichts als schei**e für die massen oder ?! und was is ? die mehrheit unseres landes frisst sie mit genuss und glaubt auch noch dran!          

...hat jemand interesse sich der klage anzuschließen ? *zwinker*


----------



## PintSoLdiEr (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TCPip2k am 16.01.2007 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> SamLavell am 16.01.2007 15:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und auf was bist du stolz?


----------



## ferrari2k (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass Politiker und die "armen Introvertierten" die einzigen sind, die nicht zwischen Computerspiel und der Realität unterscheiden können.
Meine Oma ist immer ganz entsetzt, wenn ich Call of Duty spiele, dass ich da Menschen töte oder wenn ich mit dem Flugzeug meinen Wingman vom Himmel hole "Der ist doch jetzt tot, oder?".
Mir persönlich fällt es schwerer, nach einem emotionalen Film (Soldat James Ryan) abzuschalten, als nach z.B. Call of Duty.


----------



## churchill372 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				PintSoLdiEr am 16.01.2007 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> churchill372 am 16.01.2007 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ausnahmsweise liegst du da leider falsch. Ich wohne direkt südlich von dir, in der Schweiz. Churchill nenne ich mich nur, weil ich finde dass er ein dufter typ war:

Demokratie ist die Notwendigkeit, sich gelegentlich den Ansichten anderer Leute zu beugen. Winston Churchill

@SamLavell: Die Geschichte Deutschlands interessiert mich eher weniger. Vielmehr die pseudo Politiker und Zeitungen.

(btw. wir haben den BLICK, ist etwa das selbe wie die BILD   )


----------



## SinnFein (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Es ist einfach nur krank ...
Wie kann man sich Reporter nennen, wenn man einfach GAR NICHT nachforscht bzw. alles so hin biegt, wie man es haben will...
Die Bild ist echt eines der grauenhaftesten Schundblätter, die es gibt (und ich dachte, die österreichische Kronenzeitung ist schon der Höhepunkt)


----------



## TCPip2k (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				PintSoLdiEr am 16.01.2007 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> TCPip2k am 16.01.2007 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JEdenfalls nicht darauf dass meien Großeltern sich gegenseitig vervolgt und ermordert, umd meine Eltern sich eingemauert und bespitzelt haben.  Was micht an der NS-Zeit am meisten stört, ist dass die Leute so dumm waren, so kurz nach dem ersten Weltkrieg nochmal der gleichen Sch.. zu verfallen.

Ich will nicht sagen dass unsere Generation daran irgendwelche Schuld hat, wir haben ja noch nicht gelebt, aber Wenn ich mir die Geschichte und die Gegenwart anschaue, überwiegen die Peinlichkeiten dieser Staatsangehörigkeit die positiven Aspekte (Wir hatten bis vor ein paar Jahren ein vorzeigbaren Sozial- und Gesundheitssystem, und wir haben "Nein" zum Irakkrieg gesagt, woho )

Das einzige auf dass ich in diesem Land stolz bin, ist dass wir den kalten Krieg unblutig beendet haben. Aber das reicht mir nicht, um die Fahne zu schwenken, und die Hymne zu singen.

Und abgesehen von der TZ und der Süddeutschen findet man kaum noch journalistisch neutrale Nachrichten, die nicht das Ziel haben Stimmung zu machen, und bestimmte Seiten zu stärken. 

Die Gesellschaft ist doch mittlerweile soweit getrimmt, dass wir dem Kommerz verfallen sind und alles auf uns nehmen, ohne Fragen zu stellen. Nur wer diesem Staat mehr Geld einbringt als er ihn kostet, ist ein guter Bürger. Hier weiss doch schon lange keiner mehr, worum es eigentlich geht, und was der Sinn seines Daseins ist. Wenn ich zu meinem scheiß Job gehe, komm ich mir vor wie eine dieser Menschen-batterien in Matrix. Und es wird immer mehr. Wenn dass so weiter geht brauche ich wohl bald einen Zweitjob, um überhaupt noch genug Essen auf den Teller zu bekommen. Aber ich kann stolz darauf sein - denn wir bauen so tolle Autos und spielen so schön Fußball.


----------



## doomhendi (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

... ker niemand der sich der klage anschließen will ? ^^
(siehe vorherige seite)


----------



## PintSoLdiEr (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TCPip2k am 16.01.2007 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Und abgesehen von der TZ und der Süddeutschen findet man kaum noch journalistisch neutrale Nachrichten, die nicht das Ziel haben Stimmung zu machen, und bestimmte Seiten zu stärken.




DIE TZ????   Ja genau... Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein! Die sind ja so neutral... Die TZ reiht sich in Sachen Journalismus genau hinter der Bild ein!

(Wobei ich jetzt lieber noch mal ganz genau frage in welcher Stadt du wohnst bzw. welche TZ du meinst!? Ich wohne in Münchnen und auf 'unsere' TZ trifft genau das zu was ich oben beschreibe...)


----------



## SamLavell (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TCPip2k am 16.01.2007 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> PintSoLdiEr am 16.01.2007 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schonmal dran gedacht das es auch eine neue Generation an Deutschen gibt.
Natürlich bin auch gegen die NS Zeit. Und was daraus enstanden ist(DDR usw.). Befass dich auch mal mit der Geschicht vor den Weltkriegen. Und nicht nur damit und das dann immer als beispiel bringen. Denn dann bist auch nicht besser als die, die PC Spiele verbieten wollen. (Das soll kein angriff auf dich sein. Aber respektiere auch mal die Meinung andere und nicht gleich anfangen mit kotzen)
Aber darum geht es hier nicht sondern darum das die Bild und die Politiker uns mal wieder vollkommen blenden wollen.


----------



## moetown83 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

OMG!?!Man denkt immer,die Menschheit kann nicht noch blöder werden....und dann kommt sowas.Wie es EInstein so schön ausdrückte:
"Es gibt zwei Dinge,die unendlich sind: Das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit.Wobei ich mir beim Universum nicht so sicher bin...."
Sowas entbehrte eigentlich jeglichen Kommentars,wenns nicht so traurig wär.Braucht man nur mal den Fernseher einzuschalten,schon flutet einem die Dummheit entgegen.

Wobei das ja nicht nur bei uns so ist,in GB isses noch schlimmer (zumindest mit den Boulevardblättern).Die taugen grad dazu sich den Hintern abzuwischen.
Menschheit verdrecke.......


----------



## Bruno01 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0,1185,OID6302768_TYP6_THE_NAV_REF1_BAB,00.html

Also das sieht erstma nach Entwarnung aus. Auch wenn die Presse immer noch neue Aufzieher sucht ist es doch gut zu wissen das das zuständige Ministerium vorerst keine Aktionen plant was zum Verbot von "Killerspielen" führen soll.
Aber falls Beckstein nächstes Jahr Ministerpräsident von Bayern werden sollte kann das ja auch ganz schnell anders aussehen. Bis dahin können wir nur weiter Aufklärungsarbeit bei der älteren Generation leisten dass, irgendwelche Verbotsanstrengungen auf unfruchtbaren Boden fallen .


----------



## michaelmct (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

BILD...nicht umsonst Deutschlands größtes Wurstblatt...selber mit Titten und den  übelsten Blutfotos Quote machen..und das stets in Reichweite von Kinderhänden. Sollte einmal kein Foto verfügbar sein, wird eine geschmacklose Zeichnung gemacht...ach man..ich hab mich heut auch aufgeregt..aber es nutzt ja nix...Millionen Nicht-Computerspieler werden den Müll wieder glauben...

Traurig..man mag fast froh sein, dass Seehofer fremd gegangen ist, sonst wäre es Titelstory geworden..traurig sowas


----------



## eMJay (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				SinnFein am 16.01.2007 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist einfach nur krank ...
> Wie kann man sich Reporter nennen, wenn man einfach GAR NICHT nachforscht bzw. alles so hin biegt, wie man es haben will...
> Die Bild ist echt eines der grauenhaftesten Schundblätter, die es gibt (und ich dachte, die österreichische Kronenzeitung ist schon der Höhepunkt)



Ganz einfacher "News-Value" Ansatz. Der "Journalist" von Bild.de kriegt die Meldung über die Tat rein.  Überfliegt alles recht schnell...die haben viell 10min Zeit um eine Meldung zu sondieren...und sieht dann das schöne Schlagwort "Computerspiele" im Ermittlungsbericht. Der letzte Amoklauf ist noch nicht allzulange her, und hat eine große Killerspieldebatte ins rollen gebracht, also ist Aktualität und Kontinuität gegeben. Jetzt wird noch ein Hauseigener Psychologe befragt (Dessen Brot ich essen, dessen Lied ich sing), der dann die Meldung fundierter erscheinen lässt (Für nicht-Gamer)...und fertig ist der Artikel. Journalismus von Heute, eine verzerrung der Realität, die nicht schlimmer sein kann. Allerdings denke ich das dieser Schnellschuss nach hinten gehen wird oder einfach sehr schnell vergessen wird. Final Fantasy als Killerspiel darzulegen wird selbst der Bild bei näherer betrachtung schwer fallen.
 Wenn man sich den Artikel genau anschaut, steht als Bildunterschrift: _Gymnasiast Torben B. (17) war besessen von dem Videospiel „Final Fantasy“ und dem Folterfilm „Hostel“. Er machte die Fiktion zur Wirklichkeit_ 
Im kompletten Artikel KEIN Wort über Hostel, was ja sicherlich vom Gewaltpotential weit mehr zu bieten hätte als Final Fantasy mit seinen knuddelfiguren. Aber über Filme wird nicht diskutiert, die wurden schon als "Nicht-Gewaltfördernd" hingenommen. Computerspiele nicht...also stürtzt man sich dadrauf.
Ich konnte mich jetzt nur auf die Online Variante beziehen. Ist der Artikel in der Printvariante genauso reißerrisch was Final Fanasy angeht?


----------



## Michael-Miggi (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Naja wäre er aus England gekommen (der vorposter) hätte er gar nichts gegen die BILD sagen dürfen. Woher stammt dass Konzept? *g* Auch muss ich mir doch schon die frage stellen welches Land nun dass der Dichter und Denker ist? Klar hat unsere Geschichte auch schwarze Seite. Welches Land nicht? Dass einzige was man evtl. dem Deutschen Land vorhalten kann ist die Mutlosigkeit die sich abzeichnet seid Beendigung des 3. Reichs. Ich glaube der Wiederaufbau hat da nur vieles weiter herausgeschoben. Ebenso ist mir auch bewusst dass "manchmal" eine Protestwelle gegeben hat. Aber mehr als eine Welle war es wohl nie. PS: Zur Schweiz kann ich nix sagen. Achja ich könnt ja die EU in Bezug auf Schweiz angeben oder zig weiter dubioser Finanzverstrickungen aber lassen wir dass. Dass erklärt aber nicht warum solche Leute so etwas tun. Weder hilft es bei diesem Thema. Noch finde ich irgend einen Bezug auf die Nazis oder der Vergangenheit in Deutschland einfach hier nicht passend. Feststeht: Bisher gibt es noch nichts über ein solches Verbot zu berichten was beweist dass morgen alle "Killerspiele" verboten werden. Und auch wenn mir die Muffen gehen heisst dass noch lang nicht "Beschlossene Sache". Natürlich wird es einen Aufruf von Entrüstung geben sollte so ein Verbot überhaupt bis zur Entscheidungsinstanz gehen. Oder seid ihr (wir) dann plötzlich still vor lauter Schreck? Klar finde ich vieles in Deutschland echt bescheiden. Aber solange ich persönlich über meine Meinungsfreiheit selbst entscheiden kann werde ich auf die Straße gehen sobald es so weit sein sollte.

greetz

PS: Nicht als Angriff auf irgendjemanden sehen. War bloß meine Meinung


----------



## Painmaker (16. Januar 2007)

*FFVII:AC*

Ich wollte nur mal festhalten, dass die BILD gern noch dazuschreiben sollte, dass wahrscheinlich FFVII: Advent Children für die PS3 gemeint ist... Nur so... Da gibts nämlich "echtere" Menschen als in FFVII für die PS.   

Und allgemein: Erst denken, dann schreiben.


----------



## Luccah (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: FFVII:AC*

Das wird ja immer lächerlicher    bevor solche super schlauen Journalisten irgendwelche Fragen stellen, sollten die erstmal eigene recherchen betreiben, sicher haben die irgendwo mal Werbung für SpellForce aufgeschnappt und die grauen Zellen haben das game wieder durch die "Killerspiel" Thematik ins Bewusstsein geschaufelt...echt krass.Wie blond muss man sein??


----------



## rasenkiller (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: FFVII:AC*

ähm sind wir noch auf der gleichen erde wie die menschen oda is das ne andere Spezies ich glaub langsam wird deutschland nur überlegen wie sie ihr land schneller zerstören und die wirtschaft zu grunde richten können.

so doof muss echt erstma ne regierung sein um das auf spiele überhaupt zu schieben es wurde so oft bewiesen das es keine spiele gibt die zu solchen taten  aufrufen könnten.


----------



## Puhmann (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Einfach nur lustig wo unwissen hinführen kann. Wie soll man sich bitte das Üben vom "töten von Menschn" bei Final Fatasy 7 vorstellen? Ich meine OK ich würd auch mal ab und zu einen Chocobo herbeibeschwören der unliebsame Leute aus dem Weg räumt, aber irgendwie fehlt mir dazu das Auswahlmenü am unteren Augenrand.

Ich meine im Gegenzug zu Egoshootern oder sogar Lightgun-Games (oder manche upcoming Wii Schwertspiele) ist man bei FF7 doch gar nicht wirklich in den Kampf eingebunden bzw. ziemlich weit weg. Das die Charaktere die Jungs verzaubert haben, kann natürlich sein, aber das kann genausogut bei einem Buch oder Film passieren und lernen wie man mit einem Schwert mal ebend jemanden verletzt kann man mit diesem Spiel nun wirklich nicht erlernen (da muss man schon in eine legale chinesische kampfsportart eintreten, wo man mit holzschwertern üben darf).

FF7 ist definitif der falsche ansatzpunkt, vielleicht sollte man mal am anderen Ende suchen ... ist wahrscheinlich aber nicht so medienwirksam.


----------



## RedAcid (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

also das ist ja jetzt echt der über schwachsin. wenn die jetzt echt FFVII als killer spiel abstempeln wollen dann können die auch gleich alles abstempeln weil meiner meinung nach ist FFVII im gegensatz zu denn meisten anderen spielen wie GTA, CS, WOW, UO und sontiges eher ein kinderspiel. 

meiner meinung nach sind es nicht die spiele sondern eher die eltern die den kinder das spielen solcher spiele erlaubt die deutlich gekennzeichnet sind das man die erst ab einen gewissen alter spielen darf. denn jeder kann so dumm sein und die schuld auf andere schieben, in dem fall auf die (killerGames) aber das ist doch schwachsin  . 

Ich finde man sollte sich besser mal mit den eltern der spielenden kinder beschäftigen und ihnen beibringen besser darauf zu achten was ihre kinder so spielen und dann kann man auch nicht mehr die ausrede benutzen das die spiele dran schuld sind (denn das ist doch einfach nur feige die schuld an den games die auf den markt sind zu schieben   )!

Jeder weiss das es schon seidt jahren gewalt games gibt aber nun ist es soweit gekommen das eine feige mutter die ihre schuld nicht einsieht (nehmlich auf ihre kinder acht zu geben wie es jede vernüfte familie tut und mal zu gucken was machen den meine kinder so an der konsole oder am rechner  ) nein man muss ja gleich auf die games schliessen   .

wie sieht es denn mit der aufklärungspflicht der eltern aus  ? den darauf kommt es doch an. seit jahren wird einem doch schon beigebracht auf solche dinge zu achten den man gibt doch keinen 14 jährigen jungen nen porno und lässt ihn einfach ma machen, nein man muss sich vorher auch mal gedanen machen was man seinen kindern gibt und ihn dem fall hat die mutter der beiden KillerGameOpfer die aufsicht vernachlässigt und zugelassen das sie ohne aufsicht ihr eigenes leider verrücktes leben zu führen das mit aufsicht nie soweit gekommen wäre  !

naja ich könnte noch stunden weiter darüber schreiben aber ich würde mich nur woieder holen und mich innerlich aufregen daher lassen wa es do stehen und schauen enfach mal was in der nächsten zeit wegem dem thema auf uns zu kommt   

also haltet die stellung und lasst es nicht zu das solch ein mist passiert    
Grüsse aus Berlin
RedAcid


----------



## amigian (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Bin ja mal gespannt, wann super Mario in die riege der killerspiele aufgenommen wird


----------



## pleX (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Es ist wirklich lachhaft was heute alles in die medien geschrieben werden darf.
manchen politikern sollte man die rechte an wort und schrift nehmen.
was erhoffen sie sich davon? sie finden keine ursache für dieses fehlverhalten und brauchen einen sündenbock "pc-spiele" um der bevölkerung zu zeigen: hier ist der fehler, das müssen wir abschaffen!.
Nun gut, doch was wenn ihr ziel erreicht ist? geändert hat sich danach wie wir alle wissen nichts. die kinder werden weiterhin von ihren eltern schlecht behandelt, der soziale umgang bleibt erhalten und hänseleien bleiben auch..
fakt ist, dass sich nichts ändert und ein neuer sündenbock gesucht wird, bis wir irgendwann fernsehen, pc und sämtlich unterhaltungsmedien verboten kriegen.
Ich möchte nicht wissen welche schulbildung diese "politiker" genossen haben, aber sehr hoch wird er wohl nicht gewesen sein.
Um gerüchte in die welt zu setzen, wie final fantasy vii als killerspiel abzustempeln muss man wirklich reichlich fantasie haben. wenn man mich fragt, mehr als nur fantasie.. was gilt als nächtes als killerspiel? super mario? oder gar tetris und solitär? ehrlich, ich will es garnicht wissen.

Aber es zeigt sich schon lange, das überbezahlte menschen, wie z.b politiker,
meist die zrupellosesten menschen sind. sie verhauen 10.000.000 millionen doller für presäntationen in japan, setzen denoch die steuern hoch weil deutschland verschuldet ist..
worauf ich hinaus will.. skrupellose menschen, sagen die politiker, sind es die zu solchen taten fähig sind, (wobei ich ihnen recht gebe) doch sind es nicht sie, die die armen jugendlichen in den wahnsinn treiben?
menschen die sowas machen haben schon lange zeit vor der tat einen knaks weg, doch den muss man erst mal wegbekommen. oft sind die gründe für soetwas, finanzprobleme, schlechter sozialer umgang, schlechtes elternhaus, etc. 
nun fragt man sich wieso viele menschen geldprobleme haben, weswegen auch viele eltern vor sorgen ihre kinder schlecht behandeln und das wiederrum auf die kinder zurückfällt. es sollte einem eigentlich sofort klar werden, dass die politiker einiges falsch machen und erstmal bei sich suchen sollten. vlt. mal deren gehalt etwas herunterschrauben und dann auf andere sachen schauen. der grund für viele probleme ist der hohe gehalt der politiker und anderer reicher leute die nicht spenden, abgeben und teilen.
ich teile seit klein auf sowie ich gerne gebe, doch manche menschen haben nicht sehr viel gelernt..

mit freundlichen grüßen


----------



## Bommel (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Bei diesen hanebüchenen Berichterstattungen der Medien mitsamt ihren "Expertenmeinungen", werde ich - im Gegensatz zu einer Runde "Ballerspiel" - wirklich aggressiv.

Das Schlimme ist auch hier wieder, dass dieser entsetzliche Mord mit all der Tragik und den Opfern völlig untergeht, weil irgendwelche KILLERSPIELE-News alles überdecken. Schon bald werden sich altbekannte Politiker einschalten und dann wird es wieder richtig lächerlich. Ganz ganz ganz bitter, wie das immer abläuft. Wäre ich Opfer, Angehöriger, o.ä., ich würde an nach so einem Mord gänzlich an der Welt verzweifeln, wenn Polizei, Politik und Medien Computer nach Fantasy-Spielen durchsucht, anstattt den wahren Grund für diesen Wahnsinn zu hinterfragen.


----------



## pleX (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Kurze Frage noch:

Haben Jack the Ripper und andere Mörder aus der "vor-Pc-Zeit" 
auch Videospiele gezockt?!

NEIN. es gab sie nähmlich noch garnicht.

Denken Politiker eigentlich einmal nach???


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				pleX am 16.01.2007 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Frage noch:
> 
> Haben Jack the Ripper und andere Mörder aus der "vor-Pc-Zeit"
> auch Videospiele gezockt?!
> ...



Ja, sie überlegen kurz und blöken dann das nach, was die große Masse schreit.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Ajahnis (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Das ist echt mal wieder typisch. 
Ich denke mal selbst wenn die beiden Die Sims ,oder Anno 1701 gezockt hätten ,hätte die Bild versucht das auf die "bösen "Computerspiele zu schieben.Seltsam ist nur ,das man in anderen Medien liest das die beiden total bekifft waren und das Auto klauen wollten,aber das ist natürlich nicht spektakulär genug.

Ich fürchte, das demnächst immer, wenn irgendwas passiert ob Raub ,Mord oder sonstwas grundsätzlich Spiele dran Schuld sind.
Dann wird es solche Schlagzeilen geben:

" Lehrer von Stein am Kopf verletzt, Schüler war fanatischer Tetris Spieler"


----------



## django51 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was passiert, wenn die Skandaljournalisten herausbekommen, dass einer der Jugendlichen "Romeo und Julia" gelesen hat oder "Die Räuber" von Schiller und sich nun mit den Akteuren in diesen Klassikern identifiziert.

Um Gottes Willen und in Ihrer Kindheit haben sie Cowboy und Indianer gespielt und sich gegenseitig erschossen und an den Marterpfahl gebunden...


----------



## plutonium67 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich finde leider nicht den ganzen Artikel online, aber Spiegel-Leser vor Weihnachten haben ja wieder mal was interessantes lesen können. Kann euch nur nen Link mit der Überschrift geben, Thema gefühlte Bedrohung. Geht drum, dass die Medien auf Panik machen, alles werde immer schlimmer mit der Kriminalität, dabei ist sie rückläufig... http://service.spiegel.de/digas/servlet/pdf?PDF_REQUEST=SINGLE_DOC&DID=49849269#tl0id49849269


----------



## Raelhar (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				pleX am 16.01.2007 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Frage noch:
> 
> Haben Jack the Ripper und andere Mörder aus der "vor-Pc-Zeit"
> auch Videospiele gezockt?!
> ...



möcht mal was zu mir als lebends beispiel sagen
15 jahre
Österreich
Zocker
ACHTUNG!
Ich habe auf meinem Rechner:
Splinter  cell:CT
Counter Strike Source
Battlefield 2 wie auch 2142
DOW:dark crusade(mit dc sieht man innereien am schlachtfeld liegen[KILLERSPIEL))
Call of Duty 2 wie 1
meine Festplatte wäre der tot aller Computerspiele wenn man sie in einen Mord verwickeln Würde  


Ich habe hier bewusst meine Strategie und rollenspiele nicht aufgezählt(obwohl sie in icht alzu ferner zukunft bei euch auch als Killerspiele bezechnet werden)

PS:.ich habe bereits mehrere Mllionen Menschen getötet....wenn auch nur in Pixel...und bin der Psychisch stabilste mensch den es gibt...liebe meine Eltern...meine Schwester...bin gut in der Schule rauche nicht...ach ja ..ci will Psychologe werden    

acht mal ne Revolution gegen eure frau an der spietze....das haben die franzosen auch gemacht...da war doc auch eine Frau ziemlich weit oben....In diesem Sinne:VIVA LA REVOLUTION!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

http://www.titanic-magazin.de/145.html

rofl


----------



## Kandinata (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 16.01.2007 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.titanic-magazin.de/145.html
> 
> rofl



hatten schon besseres, aber ist ganz nett


----------



## Konrad1985 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

es tut mittlerweile schon richtig weh, in so einen land zu wohnen. das ist so was von lächerlich, dass sich die bildzeitung in allen belangen selber übertroffen hat. ich glaube, es hilft nur noch auswandern


----------



## Konrad1985 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 16.01.2007 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.titanic-magazin.de/145.html
> 
> rofl



womb raider gibt es, aber die art des filmes... naja


----------



## zongowongo (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Passt nur auch wenn der erste WoW-Spieler Amok läuft. .. 
Dann wird's richtig lustig.

Let's rock!


----------



## Crack-Hack (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Also langsam reichts mir wirklich. Das Ganze nimmt mittlerweile gefährliche Züge an. Es bedarf wohl keiner erneuten Auflage der Diskusion um gewaltbetonte Spiele (nein in diesem Artikel kommt das böse K-Wort nicht ein einziges mal vor). Und das diese nicht in die Hände von Minderjährigen gehören sollte auch jedem klar sein, was übrigens auch nicht passieren würde, wenn sich alle Händler an die USK Einstufung halten würden und die Industrie die illegale Verbreitung im Internet besser unterbinden würde.
Aber was ich hier zu hören bekomme ist nicht nur falsch, sondern eine Beleidigung dieses wunderbaren Spiels. Es ist eines der lebensbejahensten Spiele, die überhaupt existieren und jedem, der auch nur halbwegs bei Verstand ist, sollte das nach dem Abspann klar sein.

Was die Bild - "Zeitung" hier fabriziert, ist Boulevard-Journalismus unter aller Sau, und sie beeinflusst damit wissentlich Millionen von Menschen, die sich mit der Materie weniger gut auskennen und die Bild als seriöse Quelle ansehen (traurig aber wahr). Es wird fast zwanghaft versucht eine Verbindung zwischen Gamern und Verbrechern herzustellen um damit alle(!) PC-Spieler zu kriminalisieren. Dieses Blatt ist eine Schande für Deutschland und es misbraucht seine Meinungsfreiheit um den gemeinen Mob zu manipulieren und zu mobilisieren. Diese Art von Journalismus zeigt nur für wie dumm die Bild ihre eigenen Leser hält. Das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Konrad1985 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Crack-Hack am 16.01.2007 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Also langsam reichts mir wirklich. Das Ganze nimmt mittlerweile gefährliche Züge an. Es bedarf wohl keiner erneuten Auflage der Diskusion um gewaltbetonte Spiele (nein in diesem Artikel kommt das böse K-Wort nicht ein einziges mal vor). Und das diese nicht in die Hände von Minderjährigen gehören sollte auch jedem klar sein, was übrigens auch nicht passieren würde, wenn sich alle Händler an die USK Einstufung halten würden und die Industrie die illegale Verbreitung im Internet besser unterbinden würde.
> Aber was ich hier zu hören bekomme ist nicht nur falsch, sondern eine Beleidigung dieses wunderbaren Spiels. Es ist eines der lebensbejahensten Spiele, die überhaupt existieren und jedem, der auch nur halbwegs bei Verstand ist, sollte das nach dem Abspann klar sein.
> 
> Was die Bild - "Zeitung" hier fabriziert, ist Boulevard-Journalismus unter aller Sau, und sie beeinflusst damit wissentlich Millionen von Menschen, die sich mit der Materie weniger gut auskennen und die Bild als seriöse Quelle ansehen (traurig aber wahr). Es wird fast zwanghaft versucht eine Verbindung zwischen Gamern und Verbrechern herzustellen um damit alle(!) PC-Spieler zu kriminalisieren. Dieses Blatt ist eine Schande für Deutschland und es misbraucht seine Meinungsfreiheit um den gemeinen Mob zu manipulieren und zu mobilisieren. Diese Art von Journalismus zeigt nur für wie dumm die Bild ihre eigenen Leser hält. Das ist meine Meinung.



dito!


----------



## rakurai (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Bin zwar sonst kein Bildleser, aber in der Mittagspause hat ein Arbeitskollege immer ein "Exemplar" parat. Ich hab mich halb totgelacht über die angeblichen Ziele dieses Spiels.... Mein Gott, auf welcher Seite stehen die Medien?? Die schreien doch gerade nach Zensur?! Oder sehe ich das falsch!?!?!?

Ich hab mit 6 oder 7 Jahren "Der Weisse Hai" und "Terminator" gesehen, mein erster Ego-Shooter war "Doom" (mit vlt. 8 oder 10), ich spiele heute noch am Liebsten Ego-Shooter... wobei es mir nicht um Blut oder Adrenalin geht, sondern einzig und allein darum, in eine fremde, unerreichbare und phantasievolle Welt (ähnlich wie in einem Flugsimulator, ich liebe Falcon 4.0) einzutreten und meine Phantasie anzukurbeln. Schlicht und ergreifend darum, abzuschalten, was Neues und Aufregendes zu erleben. Ich lese auch gerne Bücher und Romane über hinterhältige Intrigen in der Politik (!!! da soll man sich nicht aufregen über diese Geldscheisser). Und jetzt ist auf einmal FF7 das blutrünstige Spiel, in dem man das Töten üben soll... ich lach mich kaputt!

Und egal WIEVIEL WIR posten und uns über dieses Thema aufregen, der einzige Grund, weshalb es dummköpfige und hirnlose Amokläufer gibt, ist die Politik an sich. Kein (suggeriertes) Wertegefühl, Reiche werden reicher, Arme werden ärmer, Ausbildungsmöglichkeit Tendenz = annähernd NULL, Krieg und Waffen für Öl, Drogendealer verdienen mehr wie ein Bauarbeiter, Sozialschmarotzer, die Hartz4 nicht mal verdienen, Manager, die sich für Lau bei der deutschen Justiz freikaufen können, Medien, die gleich nach dem Mini-Bericht über verhungernde und vertriebene Afrikaner die neuesten News über Paris Hilton & Co. verbreiten....


----------



## HardlineAMD (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Eine Zeitung, die auf ihrer Titelseite eine C130 Hercules beim Abwurf von Flares zeigt und dieses als Raketenabschuss sugeriert gehört verboten.
Wenn ich mir das Blatt täglich anschaue, muss ich über die Intelligenz der dortigen Reporter und Autoren weinen.
Täglich Falschmeldungen und Schwachsinn. 
Verbietet einfach die BILD und wir haben weniger Psychopathen im Lande!


----------



## Paulgilbert (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Crack-Hack am 16.01.2007 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Also langsam reichts mir wirklich. Das Ganze nimmt mittlerweile gefährliche Züge an. Es bedarf wohl keiner erneuten Auflage der Diskusion um gewaltbetonte Spiele (nein in diesem Artikel kommt das böse K-Wort nicht ein einziges mal vor). Und das diese nicht in die Hände von Minderjährigen gehören sollte auch jedem klar sein, was übrigens auch nicht passieren würde, wenn sich alle Händler an die USK Einstufung halten würden und die Industrie die illegale Verbreitung im Internet besser unterbinden würde.
> Aber was ich hier zu hören bekomme ist nicht nur falsch, sondern eine Beleidigung dieses wunderbaren Spiels. Es ist eines der lebensbejahensten Spiele, die überhaupt existieren und jedem, der auch nur halbwegs bei Verstand ist, sollte das nach dem Abspann klar sein.
> 
> Was die Bild - "Zeitung" hier fabriziert, ist Boulevard-Journalismus unter aller Sau, und sie beeinflusst damit wissentlich Millionen von Menschen, die sich mit der Materie weniger gut auskennen und die Bild als seriöse Quelle ansehen (traurig aber wahr). Es wird fast zwanghaft versucht eine Verbindung zwischen Gamern und Verbrechern herzustellen um damit alle(!) PC-Spieler zu kriminalisieren. Dieses Blatt ist eine Schande für Deutschland und es misbraucht seine Meinungsfreiheit um den gemeinen Mob zu manipulieren und zu mobilisieren. Diese Art von Journalismus zeigt nur für wie dumm die Bild ihre eigenen Leser hält. Das ist meine Meinung.



Naja, den Leuten, die sich auf der Grundlage von Ramsch-Journalismus ihre Meinung bilden, ist per se nur noch schwer zu helfen. Und ich sehe ebenfalls sehr gefährliche Tendenzen, wenn irgendwelche irrelevanten Spiele mit einem Verbrechen dieser Schwere vor einem Massenpuplikum in Zusammenhang gebracht werden, ohne die Spitze des Eisbergs tieferliegender Ursachen auch nur mit einem Hubbleteleskop auszumachen und dagegen zu stellen. (Warum nur diese umständliche bildhafte Sprache?) Was wir tun können ist vor allem eins. 
Viel Lesen, studieren (ich meine jetzt nicht an der Hochschule) und die mächtigste Waffe, den Geist, trainieren. Alles andere hilft nicht gegen die allgemeine von der "Bild" unterstützte Verdummung der Gesellschaft. 

Nacht


----------



## icedragonsoul (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Jaja, die gute alte BILD...
ein sehr gutes Beispiel für ein absolut sensationsgeiles Schuntblatt.
Mal so als Beispiel:
Meine Schwester wurde vor vielen Jahren auf dem Parkplatz ihres Internates von einem Auto angefahren, die BILD machte daraus einen Sturz aus dem 2. Stock. Meine Schwester wollte sich damit ihr Leben nehmen weil sie soooo unglücklich verliebt war...   

Oder wie war das doch noch damals beim Bund, einer unserer Tornados hatte in Goosebay einen Schaden am Fahrwerk während des Starts und landete etwas unsanft am Ende der Runway in der Fanganlage.....ein paar Tage danach musste ich den Familien am Telefon erklären das ihre Männer nicht wie in der BILD berichtet, bei einem tragischen Flugzeugabsturzes ums Leben gekommen sind....

Scheinbar ist momentan nichts anderes los auf der Welt, sonst würde nicht dauernd über so ein Idiotisches Thema wie Killerspiele berichtet werden. Täglich sterben hunderte Menschen auf der Welt an Hunger, Krankheiten und kriegerischen Auseinandersetzungen, aber das ist natürlich nicht annähernd so Interessant wie Killerspiele....
Nun ja, es geht eh nur darum, eine möglichst einfache Erklärung für Amoklaufende Jugendliche zu finden. Allein das Wort "Killerspiel" lenk wunderbar vom eigentlichen Problem ab...wenn ich in dem Alter so eine Zukunft ohne jegliche Perspektive hätte, würd ich wohl auch machen was ich will, ich hätte ja eh nix zu verlieren. Und wenn ich so alt wie der durschnittliche Politiker währe, würd ich wohl auch alles was mehr Technik als eine Armbanduhr hat als Teufelswerk bezeichnen   

ps: nein, ich war nicht beim Bund weil ich schon früher immer Killerspiele gespielt habe


----------



## Zubunapy (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich hab mich zu Schulzeiten mit nem Kumpel (fast) nur durch Zitate aus Spielen wie "WarCraft" (1,2,3), Jagged Alliance und Fallout unterhalten. Bin ich jetzt auch schon gefährdet? Werde ich der nächste Attentäter? Ballere ich mich bald durch die Community? Gut - Letzteres tue ich ja vielleicht schon, ohne es zu bemerken. CSS oder CoD spielen hier bestimmt einige?

Naja, soll die Presse sich draufstürzen. Wer kein Fleisch findet, muss sich mit den Knochen begnügen, die ihm zugeworfen werden...


----------



## christian345 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

wann wird denn endlich super mario als killer spiel eingestuft das ist doch einfach prutal wenn man schildkröten platt macht


----------



## Zubunapy (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				christian345 am 16.01.2007 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> wann wird denn endlich super mario als killer spiel eingestuft das ist doch einfach prutal wenn man schildkröten platt macht



Dann könnte man auch Schach verbieten. Es bietet Sexismus (Klar, die Dame ist die tollst und wir Männer lahmen hinterher!!!), Tierquälerei (Pferde schlagen, Schweinerei!) und Diskriminerung gegenüber dem Gemeinen Volk. Das älteste Killerspiel der Welt steht noch immer nicht auf dem Index?! Schlafen die Popolitiker oder wie??  

Wem dieser Humor zu platt ist, der soll drüberweg sehen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Bei RTL Nachtjournal haben sie in dem Bericht Final Fantasy XI ("hier eine ältere Version" pah!) gezeigt ^^ 
Jaha, ich zocke ein Killerspiel-mmorpg  
Statt "Gewalt" zeigten sie aber die Charaktererstellung *g*

(allerdings war der Bericht sehr kritisch mit der gängigen Anti-Spielemeinung, Beckstein usw. Inklusive Psychologen, der aussagt, dass das wegen diesem Spiel(en) eben nicht ausgelöst worden sein kann)


----------



## ferrari2k (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 17.01.2007 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei RTL Nachtjournal haben sie in dem Bericht Final Fantasy XI ("hier eine ältere Version" pah!) gezeigt ^^
> Jaha, ich zocke ein Killerspiel-mmorpg
> Statt "Gewalt" zeigten sie aber die Charaktererstellung *g*
> 
> (allerdings war der Bericht sehr kritisch mit der gängigen Anti-Spielemeinung, Beckstein usw. Inklusive Psychologen, der aussagt, dass das wegen diesem Spiel(en) eben nicht ausgelöst worden sein kann)


Du sagst es schon:
Bei RTL Nachtjournal
Die Kritik, die da kommt, werden soooo viel weniger sehen als die anderen ÖR sender, von daher interessiert es eh keine Sau!


----------



## dncdante (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Warum nicht gleich: "Die Schüler waren Fans des Gewaltfilms "Der Herr der Ringe" und eiferten ihren Idolen, den gnadenlosen Uruk-Hai nach." 

Es gibt kaum ein Spiel, dass mehr Lebensbejahend ist als Final Fantasy, und alles von der Bild aufgeführte wird wenig Bildhaft dargestellt und von bösen, Computergesteuerten Charakteren begangen. Es wird also nichts wie beschrieben "geübt", schon alleine weil man bei FF ja nicht wirklich selber Aktionen ausführt sondern diese nur plant.


----------



## XYZScribbler (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Soviel ich weiß vertreibt Bild doch ne eigene Computerspielezeitschrift


----------



## Michael-Miggi (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Stimmt! Und bei der letzten Ausgabe war auch Dungeon Siege I dabei..... Ebenfalls ein RPG.... Man könnte doch..... Und dann sagen: "Ich hab mir dass Spiel aus der neuen CB Ausgabe geholt"....   Und dann wird Bild verboten! Und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung. 

sry doofer Scherz


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Das Ausland hat es auch schon erreicht:
http://www.little-gamers.com/comics/00001520.jpg


----------



## bsekranker (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 17.01.2007 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ausland hat es auch schon erreicht:
> http://www.little-gamers.com/comics/00001520.jpg


Zitat: _... a very usual reaction in countries that are not used to violence and anger ..._

Schön wär's. *g*


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				bsekranker am 17.01.2007 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 17.01.2007 20:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich dachte jetzt folgt ein Nazi-Witz, aber scheinbar war die Aussage ernst gemeint ^^


----------



## LordMephisto (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Auch nett zu lesen:
http://www.bildblog.de/?p=2016

Zitat:
_Oder kann es sein, dass der Begriff "Killerspiel" für "Bild" einfach jedes Spiel bezeichnet, das jemand spielt, der später zum Killer wurde?_


----------



## undergrounderX (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Die Bild hat es mal wieder geschafft und sich selber lächerlich gemacht. 



			
				Spiegel.de schrieb:
			
		

> Hamburg - Eyleen wirkt ganz ruhig und gefasst, ihr Vater Rico Timm ist an ihrer Seite, als sie live im "stern TV"-Studio über den kaltblütigen Doppelmord von Tessin spricht.
> _..._
> Der Abend hätte begonnen, wie viele andere zuvor, sagt die Gymnasiastin. Im Haus von Felix' Eltern essen sie gemeinsam zu Abend: Torben, Felix und seine jüngere Schwester Jana, eine Freundin und Klassenkameradin von Eyleen. *Außerdem sehen sie sich "Final Fantasy VII" an, einen Computeranimationsfilm aus Japan, der ab 12 Jahren freigegeben ist.*



Ich weiss echt nicht was ich dazu noch sagen muss    


Zum Vergleich ein Artikel der Bild : 
http://www.bild.t-online.de/BTO/news/2007/01/16/doppelmord-tessin-schueler-opfer/doppelmord-tessin-schueler-opfer.html

[q=Zitate]BILD erfuhr aus Ermittlerkreisen: Die als freundlich bekannten Gymnasiasten haben das Computerspiel „Final Fantasy VII“ nachgespielt. Darin kämpfen auf einem fiktiven Planeten „Gut gegen Böse“.
Die Idole der Jungen: „Sephiroth“, der mit seinem Langschwert unschuldige Bewohner tötet. Und „Reno“, der den Anführer der Guten killen soll. Die Computerfest-platten der Täter wurden beschlagnahmt. Am Tatabend sollen sich die Killer mit den Spielnamen angeredet haben. Wollten sie sein wie ihre Vorbilder, ohne Gnade töten, wie sie es schon hundertmal
am PC geübt hatten?

*Wie wurden die netten Computerspieler bloß zu eiskalten Killern? Jugendpsychologe Michael Thiel: „Bei solchen Spielen verlieren empfindsame Menschen in dieser Scheinwelt
die Kontrolle – und suchen sich einen neuen Kick.*


Ich hab genug davon ich schreib der Bild und verlange,dass sie dazu mal Stellung nehmen sollen.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Januar 2007)

*SPIEGEL*

der aktuelle spiegel hat das thema übrigens auch - und zwar `ein wenig` objektiver - behandelt.


----------



## plutonium67 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: SPIEGEL*



			
				Bonkic am 22.01.2007 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> der aktuelle spiegel hat das thema übrigens auch - und zwar `ein wenig` objektiver - behandelt.



Naja, einige Formulierungen stossen mir in dem Artikel schon auf...
"Doch so martialisch dies klingt - sowohl der Film als auch das Spiel [FF 7] sind frei ab 12 Jahren. Richtige _PC-Ballermänner_ rühren derlei Kinderkram nicht an." (Spiegel Nr.4/07)

Also Hallo, nur weil ich Spiele wie HL2, Max Payne-Serie oder CoD-Serie spiele, heisst das ja wohl nicht, dass ich *nur* derlei Spiele spiele!!! Also ich finde das sehr unschön und realitätsfremd formuliert... "PC-Ballermänner". Wobei, wie gesagt, der Artikel wohl _etwas_ objektiver ist.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: SPIEGEL*



			
				plutonium67 am 23.01.2007 06:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, einige Formulierungen stossen mir in dem Artikel schon auf...
> "Doch so martialisch dies klingt - sowohl der Film als auch das Spiel [FF 7] sind frei ab 12 Jahren. Richtige _PC-Ballermänner_ rühren derlei Kinderkram nicht an." (Spiegel Nr.4/07)




hast recht.
hatte den artikel gerade nicht vorliegen.

erstaunlich war auch, dass der SPIEGEL mit keinem wort darauf eingeht, um was es in dem spiel überhaupt geht und wie der spielablauf ist.

ziemlich arm für `deutschlands grösstes nachrichtenmagazin`.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: SPIEGEL*



			
				Bonkic am 23.01.2007 08:55 schrieb:
			
		

> plutonium67 am 23.01.2007 06:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Final Fantasy VII, Felix' *neues* Liebling*spiel*, könnte ebenfalls eine Rolle gespielt haben - als Vorlage für die Inszenierung seiner *finalen Phantasie*. Es geht um *Krieger, die mit Schwertern das Böse töten*. [...] Dennoch liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass die japanischen Comic-Krieger die Blutorgie [...] mit ausgelöst haben könnten. Sicher ist: Felix und Torben haben sich den *Film* am fraglichen Abend angesehen."

Klasse, Spiegel  nächstes Mal noch Beckstein als Gastschreiber bitte 


Der Titel ist übrigens auch Finale Phantasie, fand er wohl clever.
Fett markiertes fand ich besonders lächerlich / bedenklich.
Bitte darauf einigen, ob man jetzt gegen Spiele oder wieder gegen Filme vorgehen möchte, für letzteres ist man aber leider 20 Jahre zu spät dran.


Da hätten sie lieber nen Autor ran lassen müssen, der die Materie versteht bzw. nicht auf nem Baum lebt. Hideo Kojima und MGS3 wurden früher sehr gelobt in einem Artikel, da ging es doch auch Oo


Übrigens kann ich auch ganz tolle Zusammenfassungen schreiben: In "Faust", ein "Buch" von dem "Autor" Goethe, geht es um Satanismus. 
Viele Sekten und Morde lassen sich vielleicht auf dieses Killer-Buch zurückführen.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: SPIEGEL*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 23.01.2007 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens kann ich auch ganz tolle Zusammenfassungen schreiben: In "Faust", ein "Buch" von dem "Autor" Goethe, geht es um Satanismus.
> Viele Sekten und Morde lassen sich vielleicht auf dieses Killer-Buch zurückführen.




ganz zu schweigen vom `buch der bücher`, in diesem ging es ja - im wahrsten sinne des wortes - um sodom und gomorrha .

und aufgrund dieses buches haben sich erwiesenermassen mehrere äusserst gewaltätige `sekten` gebildet.

höchstwahrscheinlich gibt es sogar kein medium, in dessen namen mehr tod und verderben über die erde gebracht wurde.

warum also nicht verbieten ?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: SPIEGEL*



			
				Bonkic am 23.01.2007 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> höchstwahrscheinlich gibt es sogar kein medium, in dessen namen mehr tod und verderben über die erde gebracht wurde.
> 
> warum also nicht verbieten ?



In dem verlinkten Comic kam das ja auch zur Sprache:

Warum hört man die Medien nie schreien "verbietet Christentum", wenn wieder jemand getötet hat weil Gott und/oder Teufel es ihm befohlen hätten?
(und der gibt das ja sogar zu, dass er dadurch beeinflusst wurde, braucht man nicht mal haltlose Studien *g*)


----------



## Bonkic (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: SPIEGEL*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 23.01.2007 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> In dem verlinkten Comic kam das ja auch zur Sprache:




comic ?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: SPIEGEL*



			
				Bonkic am 24.01.2007 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 23.01.2007 15:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ca. 9 Postings vorher 

http://www.little-gamers.com/comics/00001520.jpg

(nein, es ist nicht tiefgründig ^^)


----------



## Dj-Dark-Wave (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: SPIEGEL*

ich selber bin ein totaler FF7 fan und ich find das ziemlich scheiße von dennen das sie auch noch auf die RPGs los gehen-.-

bei dennen wird eh grade alles zu killerspielen ich könnte wette das sie bald auch mit Tetris ankommen ich meine die steine haben ja spitze ecken es könnte ja jemanden dazu anstifften jemanden einen Ziegel aufn Kopf zu schmeißen. ich meine ok bei CS und so kann ich es ein bischen verstehen und trotzdem sind das immer noch nur games.

ich meine stellt euch ma FF7 ohne Sephiroph vor dan wäre das spiel garnichts mehr. sie zerstören ja die story. ich meine sie können genau so gut bücher die schuld geben da steht auch einiges an morden drinnen (bei krimis), die können ja damit anfangen die zu verbieten -.-

MFG

Dj Dark Wave


----------



## fearwarter (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

so, ich hab gerade bei unseren parteien angefragt, wie die das nun abhandeln wollen, kein bock solche typen wie stoiber oder sonstwen zu unterstützen der keine ahnung hat und ne Bild-Meinungsmache zum populär werden nutzt. ausserdem find ich die ard kontraste sache krass, sowas unterstütz ich auch noch, ich idiot, aber was willst machen, fernseh guck ich nun schon noch...

hier die mail:

Hallo Partei,

Ich bin gerade am überlegen, welche Partei ich demnächst wählen werde und da ich 
PC-Spieler bin, interessiert mich im Moment am meisten, ob ihr Computerspiele verbieten wollt 
um der Hetzkampagne der öffentlichen Sender und vor allem der Bild Zeitung gegen sogenannte "Killer-Spiele"
zu folgen um ein paar Wählerstimmen zu erhaschen 

ODER 

ob ihr euch um Deutschland kümmert und etwas gegen die allgemeine Verblödung und Engstirnigkeit bestimmter Volksgruppen unternehmt?

Wichtig sind mir besonders diese Themen: 

-> Unterhaltung eben - Muss ich fürchten, wenn ich euch wähle, dass ihr Blindlings Computerspiele jeglicher Art verbietet?
Ich mein, gegen Gewaltverherrlichende, rassistische Inhalte gibts doch die USK-Freigabe mit Alter. Müssen sich denn noch
Politiker lauthals aus dem Fenster hängen und sich populär machen und Computerspiele verbieten wollen? 
Muss ich befürchten, dass Ihr auch so seid?
Muss ich befürchten, dass jedes Computerspiel verboten wird, weil irgendwo, irgendwie, irgendwas stirbt? 
Habt ihr fähige Minister in diesem Bereich, die Ahnung von Computerspielen und der ganzen Materie, dem Markt, den Spielern haben 
und eine klare, objektive und glaubwürdige Stellung dazu haben / vertreten können?

Bin ja immer noch der Meinung, dass ich, falls da weniger eine objektive Meinung vertreten wird, sondern einfach nur dem Bild-Leser Interessen
nachgegangen wird und Computerspiele verboten werden, ich dann auf die Strasse gehe und alles verboten haben will, was demjenigen der mein Hobby 
zerstören will, gefällt. Das werden dann Sachen sein, die selbst lauthals schreiende Computerspiel-Verbieter machen 
(ich sag nur Killer-Filme, Killer-Bücher, Killer-Theateraufführungen, Killer-Hobbys...).


-> Öffentliche Aufklärung - Wie kann es sein, dass öffentliche Sender, die ich auch noch bezahle(GEZ), eine total einseitige
Berichterstattung über Computerspiele bringen, und einen nicht über beide Seiten aufklären, sondern nur der möglichst meistbringensten
Meinung folgen? Wie kann es sein, dass ich dafür Geld bezahle, die aber nich eine Sendung bringen die mich interessiert?
Ich fühl mich da total eingedrängt und in meiner freien Wahl beschränkt, weil ich GEZ Gebühren zahlen muss auch wenn ich das Angebot
nicht nutze, aber mit meinem Geld unterstütz ich deren Meinung noch. Warum muss ich die noch dabei unterstützen, nicht meine Meinung zu zeigen? 
Und, ich bin ja nicht alleine mit der Meinung, und deswegen frag ich mich, ob die öffentlichen Sender überhaupt noch eine Daseinsberechtigung haben, 
sie sollen ja eigentlich alle Meinungen aufzeigen und alle Infos zu einem Thema zeigen und nicht einseitige Meinungsansichten zulassen.

Werdet Ihr etwas tun, damit es da endlich mal eine zeitgemäße Lösung gibt? Z.B. Wählen, was ich unterstüzen möchte.
Ich weiß, dass die GEZ keine Staatliche Institution ist, aber die öffentlichen Sender sollen fürs Volk sein, seh ich im Moment nicht so, dass
die eine objektive Einschätzung und Berichtserstattung bringen können.


Ich möcht einfach nicht nach 2 Jahren merken, dass die Partei, die ich gewählt habe, mir meine Hobbys nicht ermöglicht,
und mein Geld nicht für die Stärkung Deutschlands ausgibt sondern Sinnfreie Bild-Meinungen vertritt ohne überhaupt etwas von der Materie zu kennen.

MfG Stefan
24 Jahre, Hamburg, PC Nutzer und Computerspiele-Spieler


----------



## fearwarter (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

ja, das mal so am rande, und ich bin extrem der meinung, dass die Verbote  nur mit "killerspielen" anfangen werden, wenn da wirklich einer mit null durtchblick aber viel macht am rad sitzt, wird alles verboten. und wir dürfen das nicht zulassen, was solln das, die 4 millionen bild leser die keinen plan haben können mich mal am arsch lecken. Computerspieler und Zocke Spieler gibts genauso viel, ich sag nur 1 Mio. mal WoW Addon verkauft...in DE oder bin ich da falsch?egal. lasst das nicht zu, dass uns solche Intelligenz-Nutzungs-Noobs was erzählen wollen.

Ich will das nicht zulassen.

Ich mein, wer final fantasy als killerspiel sieht, is doch nich normal, tetris, pacman, lemminge, das sind alles spiele, wo irgendwas menschenähnliches stirbt (tetris -> da werden doch, wenn man gewinnt atomraketen abgeschossen oder?! -> stirbt sicher einer bei!)

spellforce...oh mann, klar werden da unmengen an menschenähnlichen kreaturen getötet -> folge = killerspiel.
Dabei hatt ich das gern gespielt...

Mann, ich glaub Kinderpornos gucken is bald out, killerspiele bauen wird der neue kick für die kinderporno macher... 
Auf dieser Ebene könnte das ablaufen wenn wir nichts machen.

Selbst bei mir im Büro wollt mir meine Kollegin erzählen, dass die typen Final Fantasy gezockt haben und ob ich das kenn und so, oh mann, ich krieg so'nen Hals dabei. Und unser Lagerist(is so ein Bild-Leser) der is jetz eh überzeugt, dass Computerspieler nich normal seien können.

Die Bild hat die dort schon beeinflusst, weil die alle keinen plan haben und eben nicht Computer spielen, aber find ich es krank von die, dass die am Wochenende leiber ins Fitnessstudio gehn anstatt WoW zu zocken? ja tu ich, na und, warum greift die Bild das nicht auf?

Amoklauf an GSS Schule weil die Hantelbank nicht frei war. "Hantelbank-Killer töten weiter". 
Warum nicht in Schlagzeile? Weils grad nicht in die Allgemein-Stimmung passt. "Killerspiele" in Schlagzeile bedeutet Geld. Echt arm, so wie Bild halt ist.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: News -*

heute ist übrigens prozessbeginn.


----------



## matthilaus (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 21.06.2007 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> heute ist übrigens prozessbeginn.



und "heute" brachte begleitend wieder szenen aus final fantasy vii advent children....


----------



## Bonkic (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: News -*

heute ist bereits da urteil ergangen:
die beiden angeklagten sind zu jeweils 9,5 jahren haft verurteilt worden. 



> (...)Die Auswirkung von Videospielen und Horrorfilmen wird zu einem Kernpunkt im Prozess. Die Verteidigung sieht darin einen Auslöser für die Tat – die Anklage sträubt sich von Anfang an dagegen. Der Verteidiger von Felix fordert, den erheblichen Anteil von Videospielen und Horrorfilmen, die vor allem Felix konsumiert habe, in dem Urteil angemessen zu berücksichtigen. Diese Frage sei auch von allgemeinem Interesse, sagt Anwalt Johann Schwenn. Die Tat sei nicht geplant gewesen, sondern aus dem Ruder gelaufen.
> Die Staatsanwaltschaft hingegen spricht Gewaltvideos und Computerspielen keine tragende Rolle zu. Das bestätigen auch die Sachverständigen. Ihrem Urteil zufolge können die Angeklagten sehr wohl zwischen Fantasie und Realität unterscheiden, seien sogar überdurchschnittlich intelligent. Die Psychiater befinden beide für voll schuldfähig.
> Außerdem geht die Staatsanwaltschaft davon aus, dass die beiden Jugendlichen die Tat mehrere Wochen vorher geplant und ihre Opfer bewusst ausgewählt haben. Sie sollten wenig Gegenwehr leisten und leicht zu überwältigen seien. Felix soll die Opfer ausgewählt haben. Es waren die Eltern seines Kumpels Florian, ein Förderschüler aus dem selben Dorf, mit dem er zusammen Videospiele gespielt hat. (...)



_welt_

wie eben in den heute nachrichten zu hören waren, hat sich das gericht zumindest teilweise auf die argumentation der verteidigung eingelassen und den gewalthaltigen medien zumindest eine "mitschuld" gegeben- weshalb das ganze auch für _uns_ interessant sein könnte.

passenderweise spricht auch die welt (springer...) dann sogleich davon, dass die beiden zuvor den "*gewaltfilm advent children gesehen*" hätten.    

leider liegt das urteil noch nicht vor.


----------



## El_Cativo (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: News -*



> passenderweise spricht auch die welt (springer...) dann sogleich davon, dass die beiden zuvor den "*gewaltfilm advent children gesehen*" hätten.


Hmm...ich bin mir ziemlich sicher sie haben auch vor ihrer Tat Brot gegessen


----------

